# Erste Spielerzahlen



## Auriuss (21. September 2008)

Hiho wollt mal fragen ob schon erste Spielerzahlen bekannt sind...hab schon haufenweise foren durchsucht aber nix gefunden.
Weiviel Spieler es genau werden kann man nach den ersten 4 Tagen ja noch nicht sagen, aber son paar erste Zahlen werden jawohl irgendwo bekannt sein. 

Meiner Meinung nach is die Nachfrage nach Warhammer ja schon riesengroß und dürfte HdRo und AoC schon überholt haben, aber im saturn letztens hatten die noch regalweise Spiele rumstehen und von nem ausverkauf war nix zu sehen.

Wär nur mal interessant


----------



## Draco1985 (21. September 2008)

Keine Ahnung obs schon feste Spielerzahlen gibt.

Vor einer Woche oder so hab ich aber auf jeden Fall eine Meldung gesehen, dass WAR mit knapp 1,5 Millionen vorbestellten Spielen bei EA einen neuen Rekord aufgestellt hat: Das am meisten vorbestellte EA-Spiel aller Zeiten.

Spricht eigentlich eine ziemlich deutliche Sprache.


----------



## Nachtrot (21. September 2008)

AoC hatte auch über 1,5 Millionen Vorbestellungen. Spielen tun es nun 400.000.


----------



## glockenturm11 (21. September 2008)

Nachtrot schrieb:


> AoC hatte auch über 1,5 Millionen Vorbestellungen. Spielen tun es nun 400.000.



Wenn es überhaupt noch 400.000 sind. Die Tendenz ist eher richtig 150.000


----------



## Ghaash (21. September 2008)

1,5 mio kopien hat mythic/ea an die retailer verkauft. also die kohle dafür haben sie. die frage ist jetzt wieviele von den 1,5mio packungen auch in die hände von spielern gelangen und wieviele von denen ihr abo nach dem ersten monat verlängern.
ich bin mir sehr sehr sicher, dass man von mythic/goa/ea hören wird, wenn sie in ihrem account-management-system 1mio laufende abos verbuchen können.


----------



## Ogil (21. September 2008)

Nachtrot schrieb:


> AoC hatte auch über 1,5 Millionen Vorbestellungen. Spielen tun es nun 400.000.


Nun - die 400k hatte es Ende Mai, als viele Leute noch glaubten, dass sich das Spiel zum Guten entwickeln wuerde (ich z.B. auch). Aktuelle Zahlen habe ich leider auch nicht finden koennen - aber ich wuerde auf 200k oder weniger tippen...


----------



## hansi79 (21. September 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Nun - die 400k hatte es Ende Mai, als viele Leute noch glaubten, dass sich das Spiel zum Guten entwickeln wuerde (ich z.B. auch). Aktuelle Zahlen habe ich leider auch nicht finden koennen - aber ich wuerde auf 200k oder weniger tippen...




Denke ich auch, aber die Leute die glauben das War genauso Enden wird sei gesagt das WAR einer der Besten wenn nicht den besten MMORG start hingelegt hat den es nur geben kann (keine abstürze keine Laggs).


----------



## evilcore (21. September 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Denke ich auch, aber die Leute die glauben das War genauso Enden wird sei gesagt das WAR einer der Besten wenn nicht den besten MMORG start hingelegt hat den es nur geben kann (keine abstürze keine Laggs).



*dezent hust*


----------



## blizor (21. September 2008)

ich hoffe du meinst damit nich auch die beta @ hansi


----------



## Ogil (21. September 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Denke ich auch, aber die Leute die glauben das War genauso Enden wird sei gesagt das WAR einer der Besten wenn nicht den besten MMORG start hingelegt hat den es nur geben kann (keine abstürze keine Laggs).



Naja - der Start von AoC lief auch recht glatt. Allerdings war das Spiel selbst noch deutlich fehlerhafter und es haben halt noch viele (versprochene!) Funktionen gefehlt, wobei einige erst jetzt so langsam ins Spiel kommen.


----------



## Stancer (21. September 2008)

Ist das schlimm, wenn ein spiel "nur" 200K Spieler hat ?


----------



## Streuneralex (21. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ist das schlimm, wenn ein spiel "nur" 200K Spieler hat ?



Kommt drauf an was die Entwicklung und der "Unterhalt" (Server, Personalkosten, usw) des Spiels gekostet hat und noch kostet.


----------



## Odin0815 (21. September 2008)

bin ich auch mal gespannt... persönlich weiss ich nicht ob ich übern probe abo noch länger spiele... irgendwie kann ichd as spiel nciht richtig spielen hab nur 1,8 GHZ :-P s geht schon.. aber wenn zuviel action ist ruckelt es eben... und ich blick noch garnix durch.....

vll ziehts mich selber auch wieder zu WOW... 

naja... aber das zuwenig aufm server los ist das hab ich bis jetzt nicht erlebt..^^ 

AOC ist auchn crap :-P


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. September 2008)

Solange es mehr zahlende Spieler gibt als Kosten ist alles in Ordnung


----------



## Draco1985 (21. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ist das schlimm, wenn ein spiel "nur" 200K Spieler hat ?



Für die Spieler nicht, für die Entwickler... Hieß es nicht, dass man mindestens 500.000 Spieler braucht, damit sich WAR rentiert (was ziemlich seltsam wäre angesichts der Tatsache, dass die meisten MMOs ab ca. 100.000 dick in der Gewinnzone sind)?


----------



## Ogil (21. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ist das schlimm, wenn ein spiel "nur" 200K Spieler hat ?



Jein. Ein Online-Spiel benoetigt eine bestimmte Menge von Spielern, damit es sich wirtschaftlich rechnet. So lange diese Menge erreicht und ueberschritten ist, wirft das Ganze Geld ab und wird weiter gefoerdert (Patches, Updates, Content-Erweiterungen). Ist das nicht der Fall, laesst man das Spiel ueber kurz oder lang sterben und stellt irgendwann die Server ab. Wo genau diese magische Zahl bei jedem Spiel liegt ist nicht bekannt. LOTRO z.B. (irgendwas ueber 100k Spieler) scheint sich ja zu rechnen, sonst wuerde jetzt keine Erweiterung kommen.


----------



## cynir (21. September 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Denke ich auch, aber die Leute die glauben das War genauso Enden wird sei gesagt das WAR einer der Besten wenn nicht den besten MMORG start hingelegt hat den es nur geben kann (keine abstürze keine Laggs).



Der Start von AoC war erstklassig, und noch nicht mal von GOA versaut, so gesehen hat War bestenfalls den zweitbesten Start hingelegt. Spielt aber exakt keine Rolle, in nem Monat oder so interessiert es keine Sau mehr obs am Releasetag Probs mit Acc-Anmeldung gab, oder obs zu Release Bugs gab (die es in Massen gibt, nebenbei bemerkt) dann interessiert nur noch obs Spass macht, und das tut AoC offensichtlich nicht. Ob War in 6 Monaten noch 7-stellige Spielerzahlen haben wird soll die Zukunft zeigen. Wird eben zu 100% darauf ankommen ob ständiges PvP die Spieler überhaupt in ausreichenden Zahlen auf Dauer faszinieren kann. Gab bisher erst ein Spiel, das zu 100% auf PvP setzte und damit erbärmlich scheiterte - Shadowbane. Glaub das gibts noch nicht mal mehr. 

Klar ist derzeit die Aussicht auf Gebietseroberungen, Keep-Raids, Hauptstadt-Raids usw. enorm verlockend, nur obs das beim 50. oder 100. Mal immer noch ist, wer weiss?


----------



## Vakeros (21. September 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Denke ich auch, aber die Leute die glauben das War genauso Enden wird sei gesagt das WAR einer der Besten wenn nicht den besten MMORG start hingelegt hat den es nur geben kann (keine abstürze keine Laggs).



kein kommentar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## niemehr (21. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Gab bisher erst ein Spiel, das zu 100% auf PvP setzte und damit erbärmlich scheiterte - Shadowbane. Glaub das gibts noch nicht mal mehr.



Shadownbane ist aber nicht am PvP bzw. überhaupt am Connten gescheitert.

Mit fällt sponatn noch DAoC und Lineage als reine PvP Spiele ein. Ich mein soagr, dass Lineage vor WoW das am häufigsten gespielte MMO war. Allerdings wars vor allem in Asien stark verbreitet.

Aber du hast schon Recht - wird sich zeigen ob PvP als Langzeitmotivation ausreicht.


----------



## blitzfrag (21. September 2008)

Für meinen Begriff sind die Server vom Volumen her zu klein gehalten. Bin seit Headstart dabei und man hat irgendwie das Gefühl, was bei WoW in einer Stadt als Afk'ler stehen ist hier eine komplette Seite eines Servers. Bin jetzt LVL 19.5 und denke müsste da schon in den popoulären gebieten unterwegs sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tulio71 (21. September 2008)

Ich wage mal eine Prognose: ich werde hier in 30-60 Tagen sehr viele Threads lesen mit Titeln wie "Level 40 und jetzt" oder "Haben alle Keeps mal eingenommen, die gegnerische Stadt zerstört, was nun?" oder "wieso sollte ich auf RR80 grinden, was bringt mir das?"

WAR ist sehr schicker fastfood content, vorallem PVE. Üppige Pfründe, aber in vielen Sachen nur Strohfeuer, imho. Ob es die PvP-Refrenz wird sich in Klassenbalancing und diversen anderen Dingen zeigen, wage ich nicht zu spekulieren.

Was es ist: super prima Unterhaltung für 35.- EUR für einen Monat. Das kann kein Singleplayerspiel schlagen.


----------



## Nerdavia (21. September 2008)

Tulio71 schrieb:


> Ich wage mal eine Prognose: ich werde hier in 30-60 Tagen sehr viele Threads lesen mit Titeln wie "Level 40 und jetzt" oder "Haben alle Keeps mal eingenommen, die gegnerische Stadt zerstört, was nun?" oder "wieso sollte ich auf RR80 grinden, was bringt mir das?"
> 
> WAR ist sehr schicker fastfood content, vorallem PVE. Üppige Pfründe, aber in vielen Sachen nur Strohfeuer, imho. Ob es die PvP-Refrenz wird sich in Klassenbalancing und diversen anderen Dingen zeigen, wage ich nicht zu spekulieren.
> 
> Was es ist: super prima Unterhaltung für 35.- EUR für einen Monat. Das kann kein Singleplayerspiel schlagen.





Was für ein dummes Geschwätz.....du bist im falschen Forum musst ins WoW Forum gehen


----------



## Stancer (22. September 2008)

Meine Frage mit den 200K Spielern war übrigens nicht ernst, sondern ironisch gemeint.

Es wird ja immer so getan, als wenn Spiele mit "nur" 200K Spielern keine Zukunft haben. Und das nur weil WoW 10 Mio. hat.
Mir isses ehrlich gesagt egal wie viele "mein" MMO spielen, hauptsache mein Server ist gut besucht.

Es wurde bei WAR übrigens nicht von 500K geredet, sondern eher von 50K

Es gibt da draussen viele MMO´s die sich seit Jahren aufm Markt halte, Gewinn erwirtschaften und trotzdem "nur" 100K oder weniger Spieler haben.


@Tulio71 : Wieso hat sich Daoc dann über 5 Jahre aufm MMO Markt gehalten ? Dort wars das gleiche. Man war nach 3-4 Monaten Level 50 und hatte max. Ausrüstung. Trotzdem hat es jeder weiter gespielt.
Es gibt in MMO´s noch andere Motivationen als ne Itemspirale !!!


----------



## Dead206 (22. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Es gibt in MMO´s noch andere Motivationen als ne Itemspirale !!!



Zum Glück sonst hätte ich nie angefangen MMO´s zu spielen. Wenn Items einen kleinen Teil des Spiels ausmachen ist das ja ganz schön (Individualisierung etc.). Aber so übertrieben, wie es in WoW ist, gefällt es mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Snak3eyes (22. September 2008)

Wer schon mal ne Keep-Schlacht mitgemacht hat weiss, dass sowas nicht so schnell an Faszination verliert. Vor allem dann nicht wenn die Gegenseite sich wehrt. Überhaupt ist das Game schon von beginn an fesselnd wie ich es lange nicht erlebt habe. Gut geschriebene Quests, wenige bugs und spielbare Latenzen und bei den PQs gibts Mobs zu sehen für die man in anderen Games riesige Vorquests erledigen musste um sie sehen zu dürfen. 

Zu Conan kann man nur sagen das es am Anfang viel eyecandy geboten hat und manch einer deshalb vergessen hat das Abo zu kündigen, aber WAR macht richtig Laune obwohl es kaum besser aussieht als WoW. Vor alem weiss man in WAR jetzt schon was man alles tun kann wenn man 40 ist. Rufrang 80 machen, Gilde leveln, Keeps stürmen, die ganzen Titel und Trophäen im Wälzer frei schalten, die City Leveln die Instanzen besuchen, die Stadt der Gegner niederbrennen,.... Das ist mal ne Aussicht *freu*


----------



## DocFloppy (22. September 2008)

Tulio71 schrieb:


> Ich wage mal eine Prognose: ich werde hier in 30-60 Tagen sehr viele Threads lesen mit Titeln wie "Level 40 und jetzt" oder "Haben alle Keeps mal eingenommen, die gegnerische Stadt zerstört, was nun?" oder "wieso sollte ich auf RR80 grinden, was bringt mir das?"
> 
> WAR ist sehr schicker fastfood content, vorallem PVE. Üppige Pfründe, aber in vielen Sachen nur Strohfeuer, imho. Ob es die PvP-Refrenz wird sich in Klassenbalancing und diversen anderen Dingen zeigen, wage ich nicht zu spekulieren.
> 
> Was es ist: super prima Unterhaltung für 35.- EUR für einen Monat. Das kann kein Singleplayerspiel schlagen.



Wie Du schon sagst, Deine Meinung.

Aber ich bin momentan schlicht und ergreifend nur begeistert vom Spiel. Ob das so bleibt kann natürlich keiner sagen, bin ja kein Hellseher. Aber fakt ist, dass ich noch nie den Punkt erreicht hab wo ich mir sage _"schitt, jetzt muss ich schon wieder hier oder dorthin latschen"_ oder _"mist, 100 Viecher gekillt und immernoch nicht das gedropt was ich brauch"_... 

WAR ist jedenfalls nicht ein endloses und stumpfsinniges abgefarme, GOTT SEI DANK! Klar muss ich 10 von 10 töten oder 20 von 20... ABER das kann ich auch in ner halbwegs planbaren Zeit schaffen, da muss ich nicht die Sorge haben das ich 20 Hühnereier finden muss aber nur jedes 100. Huhn dropt so ein blödes Ei. Oder eben auch nicht. Eben solche Sachen haben mich bei WoW extrem angefressen auch wenn es ein supertolles Spiel ist, aber es hatte und hat eben auch klare Defizite. 

WAR is sicher nicht perfekt, stürzt gern mal ab, ruckelt mal, ist in vielerlei Hinsicht ein wenig unübersichtlich (grad wenn man WoW gewöhnt war) und so weiter. Aber trotz allem begeistert mich der derzeitige Ansatz (denn es kommt sicher noch einiges und Ändert sich vieles) so sehr, wie das WoW schon lange nicht mehr geschafft hat. Leider.

Naja bin vom Thema abgekommen, aber das wollt ich halt mal darauf sagen. :-)


----------



## LoserOwner (22. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> ...
> @Tulio71 : Wieso hat sich Daoc dann über 5 Jahre aufm MMO Markt gehalten ? Dort wars das gleiche. Man war nach 3-4 Monaten Level 50 und hatte max. Ausrüstung. Trotzdem hat es jeder weiter gespielt.
> Es gibt in MMO´s noch andere Motivationen als ne Itemspirale !!!



DAoC war vor allem in Europa lange konkurrenzlos, was bei der ersten ernstzunehmenden Konkurrenz die einige Jahre später aufkam passierte kann man auch jetzt noch an den DAoC Spielerzahlen sehen.

Ist jetzt schwer abzuschätzen wie sehr Mythic die Levelspirale gegenüber der closed Beta angehoben hat, um fehlenden Content zu verbergen, aber ich schätze mal in ca. drei Monaten wissen wir mehr und werden sehen, wer noch motiviert ist WAR zu spielen.


----------



## corpescrust (22. September 2008)

Jetzt schon den Endcontent bewerten halt ich nun mehr als verfrüht.

Er ist immerhin vorhanden.
Die Frage ist auch vielmehr wird Content schnell genug nach geliefert.
Irgendwie muss man auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Welches Spiel kommt schon mit Endcontent für die nächsten Jahre auf den Markt.
Warhammer hat einen soliden Start hingelegt ,darauf lässt sich aufbauen.


Ich mein auch mal gehört zu haben das ein Offizieller gesagt hat,500k brauch sie an Spielern damit Warhammer den Erfolg hat den man erwartet.
Ansonsten wir das Team verkleinert u.s.w ,kennt man ja


----------



## Aresetyr (22. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Meine Frage mit den 200K Spielern war übrigens nicht ernst, sondern ironisch gemeint.
> 
> Es wird ja immer so getan, als wenn Spiele mit "nur" 200K Spielern keine Zukunft haben. Und das nur weil WoW 10 Mio. hat.
> Mir isses ehrlich gesagt egal wie viele "mein" MMO spielen, hauptsache mein Server ist gut besucht.
> ...




WoW HAT 10.MIO ACCOUNTS aber Spieler und AKTIVE ABONNEMENTS nie soviele... maximal 5 mio, die ganze welt... aber blizzard kann schönreden was sie wollen, wer auf ständiges Farmen steht soll bei WoW bleiben... war bietet mir das was bei WoW auf der Packung stand, damals vor 2 1/2 Jahren... RP und WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!! 

Des weiteren is es blödsinn mit dem "wieviel spieler es gibt blabla..." schon ab 10.000 spielern kann es ein Erfolg sein, legt man halt ein paar Server zusammen... mir is eine kleine Community eh lieber, eine wo auf Nettigkeit und Menschenwürde und nicht auf "leet"-sprache und flamen gesetzt wird, aus dem Alter bin ich leider schon lange raus...


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Ist jetzt schwer abzuschätzen wie sehr Mythic die Levelspirale gegenüber der closed Beta angehoben hat, um fehlenden Content zu verbergen



Sag mal... wo hast du deine Kristallkugel gekauft? Mh? Würde mich gerade gerne interessieren wie du es sonst schaffst so präzise und vollkommen die Zukunft vorraussagen zu können...


----------



## makkaal (22. September 2008)

Zum Thema Spielerzahlen:
DAoC läuft immer noch, wenn auch mit extrem niedrigen Spielerzahlen. In Europa sind im durchschnitt auf deutschen Servern ingesamt rund 1200 Mann unterwegs, auf den US Servern sind es für gewöhnlich wesentlich mehr.
Da sieht es natürlich mit dem Endgame Content etwas schwierig aus, da der, wie Veteranen wissen, von der Spielerzahl lebte. Trotzdem finden es viele noch toll. Mein Rückschluss: Spielerzahlen sagen -null-, absolut -nada- über den Spielspaß aus - lediglich über den Populismus und die Einnahmen des Betreibers/Entwicklers.



> Aber ich bin momentan schlicht und ergreifend nur begeistert vom Spiel. Ob das so bleibt kann natürlich keiner sagen, bin ja kein Hellseher. Aber fakt ist, dass ich noch nie den Punkt erreicht hab wo ich mir sage "schitt, jetzt muss ich schon wieder hier oder dorthin latschen" oder "mist, 100 Viecher gekillt und immernoch nicht das gedropt was ich brauch"...


Mein Reden! Und genau diesen Punkt hatte ich bei den meisten MMOs schon vor 20% des Maximallevels erreicht.


----------



## Sempai02 (22. September 2008)

Spielerzahlen sagen vor dem zweiten Monat eh nichts aus, da viele Spieler nach 4 Wochen zu ihren alten MMOGs zurückkehren.


----------



## Draco1985 (22. September 2008)

... und andere "ein paar Monate" mit dem Anfangen warten, bis die ersten Patches die gröbsten Bugs beseitigt haben.


----------



## Slam (22. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> ... und andere "ein paar Monate" mit dem Anfangen warten, bis die ersten Patches die gröbsten Bugs beseitigt haben.




Jo besser wird das Spiel dadurch auch nicht 48 Euro für die Tonne...


----------



## Lari (22. September 2008)

Slam schrieb:


> Jo besser wird das Spiel dadurch auch nicht 48 Euro für die Tonne...


Danke, dass du zum Erhalt des Spieles beigetragen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadSquare (22. September 2008)

Ich greif nochmal das thema motivation auf.
Ich war einst in der Strategie shooter szene unterwegs und da haben wir (mein clan) in den 2 jahren immer wieder und wieder die selben maps (das sind gebiete in denen man spielt) gespielt. ich hab mal grob durch gerechnet und hab festgestellt dass ich jede von 8 typischen turnier maps zwischen 500 und 800 mal gespielt hab. Und ich finds immernoch nicht langweilig!
leider hab ich mich mit meinem clan gestritten und hab mich deswegen in die weiten von WoW aufgemacht und sobald ich WAR installiuert bekomm mach ich auch dort die gegend unsicher.

achja @ spielerzahlen - wir haben immer 6on6 (also 12 spieler) gespielt. und es hat wahnsinnig spaß gemacht.


----------



## Percard (22. September 2008)

Ich selber habe über 5 jahre DAoC gespielt...und wer da einmal über 10 std an keep belagerungen und relikt raids mitgemacht hat, der weiß das die art von PVP nie ihren reiz verlieren wird.

Ich werde sogar das Kombi angebot von Mythic annehmen und DAoC reaktivieren.

Nicht umsonst wird DAoC von vielen Zeitschriften und testern als das beste PVP system allerzeiten angepriesen. Und selbst ich denke das nichtmal warhammer das System von DAoC schlagen wird.

Ich glaube an Mythic/GOA und denke die jungs wissen was sie machen.

DAoC kam einfach zur falschen zeit raus (kaum internet anschlüsse...keine werbung) sonst wäre es anders gelaufen.

Also man sieht sich in DAoC oder WArhammer 

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## makkaal (22. September 2008)

Slam schrieb:


> Jo besser wird das Spiel dadurch auch nicht 48 Euro für die Tonne...


Ich glaube du meinst: "Jo besser gefällt mir das Spiel dadurch auch nich..."

Geht man nämlich von der Bedeutung "besser" im Sinne von "qualitativ hochwertiger" aus, dann *wird* das Spiel durch Beseitigen von Fehlern und Bugs besser.
Einfach mal nicht so viel propagandierenden Mist erzählen. Es gibt einfach zu beeinflussende Leute, deren Spielspaß durch solche Posts in die Tonne geklopft wird. Einfach sagen "mir macht das Spiel keinen Spaß" und wieder zum alten MMO zurückgehen. Kein Problem. Aber die unterschwellige Behauptung aufzustellen, das Spiel, an dem andere Spaß haben, sei schlecht, ist einfach nur dämlich.


----------



## prontopronto (22. September 2008)

Percard schrieb:


> Ich selber habe über 5 jahre DAoC gespielt...und wer da einmal über 10 std an keep belagerungen und relikt raids mitgemacht hat, der weiß das die art von PVP nie ihren reiz verlieren wird.
> 
> Ich werde sogar das Kombi angebot von Mythic annehmen und DAoC reaktivieren.
> 
> ...



Och soo schlimm war das garnicht hinsichtlich teuren inet anschlüssen und wenig werbung.. wenn man sich heutzutage die breite masse der mmo spieler anschaut...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slam (22. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Ich glaube du meinst: "Jo besser gefällt mir das Spiel dadurch auch nich..."
> 
> Geht man nämlich von der Bedeutung "besser" im Sinne von "qualitativ hochwertiger" aus, dann *wird* das Spiel durch Beseitigen von Fehlern und Bugs besser.
> Einfach mal nicht so viel propagandierenden Mist erzählen. Es gibt einfach zu beeinflussende Leute, deren Spielspaß durch solche Posts in die Tonne geklopft wird. Einfach sagen "mir macht das Spiel keinen Spaß" und wieder zum alten MMO zurückgehen. Kein Problem. Aber die unterschwellige Behauptung aufzustellen, das Spiel, an dem andere Spaß haben, sei schlecht, ist einfach nur dämlich.



Boa du bist so eloquent meine Fresse......  ; mit dir möchte ich mich nicht Unterhalten, zu hohes Niveau.


----------



## makkaal (22. September 2008)

Nicht mein Punkt, Slam. Ich wollte nicht klugscheißen. Mich regt diese Formulierung auf, da sie dem "WAR is voll scheiße, WoW rockt" Phänomen sehr, sehr nahe kommt.
Will sagen, nur weil es dir keinen Spaß macht, ist es nicht schlecht.
Ob das nun deine Aussage war, lasse ich mal offen - wenn du es aber so ausdrückst, kommt es so rüber als wäre sie es.

Wieso zu hohes Niveau? Sollte das sarkastisch sein? Wenn nicht, versteh ich die Aussage nicht... Im Gegensatz zu anderen nutzt wenigstens du den Begriff "eloquent" richtig. Hab schon oft Leute getroffen, die das Wort einfach nur toll fanden und sich selber damit bezeichneten - aber damit "individuell", "niveauvoll" oder "freidenkend" meinten...
Und wenn es doch sarkastisch sein sollte, würd ich dir empfehlen, nochmal ein bisschen zu üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oned (22. September 2008)

Also ich hab 5 Jahre Counter Strike gespielt, und jeden Tag die gleichen bescheidenen Standart DE_ Maps und hat mich immerhin 5 Jahre gehalten und es hat Spaß gemacht.

Seit veröffentlichung WoW gespielt, und da gabs ganze 3 BGs (nun 4), die auser Alterac ziemlich fürn Arsch waren.

Also wenn irgent was Spieler bei Laune halten kann, dan ist es guter PvP Content wo sie andere Spieler abschlachten können und ganze Städte nieder brennen können.

Das Spiel ist derzeit gut, wenn das Spiel vernünftig anfängt auf den Speicher zu zu greifen und damit wesentlich Spielbarer wird und ein paar bugs gepatcht wirds der oberknaller, und WoW wird schneller als es manchen lieb ist in der geschichte versinken. Um die Bugs mach ich mir perönlich garkeine gedanken, die werden gepatcht wird etwas zeit dauern aber das is kein problem. Die Performance macht mir wirklich Sorgen, ich hab nen Intel COre 2 Duo mit jeweils 2 Ghz, 3 Gig Ram DDR2, und ne ATI Radeon HD 3870 dazu nen Western Digital Raptor Platte mit 10.000 U/min, aber das Spiel läuft grauenhaft und eigentlich sollte das System dafür locker ausreichen zumindest wenn man mit 24 Leuten in nem BG is, wenns bei 200 Leuten Ruckelt ok aber nicht bei 24 ... ich hoffe das sie das in den Griff bekommen, und btw. das Spiel benutzt bei mir 1,4 Gig Ram obwohl es 2 Gig benutzen könnte ... naja abwarten.


----------



## Slam (22. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Nicht mein Punkt, Slam. Ich wollte nicht klugscheißen. Mich regt diese Formulierung auf, da sie dem "WAR is voll scheiße, WoW rockt" Phänomen sehr, sehr nahe kommt.
> Will sagen, nur weil es dir keinen Spaß macht, ist es nicht schlecht.
> Ob das nun deine Aussage war, lasse ich mal offen - wenn du es aber so ausdrückst, kommt es so rüber als wäre sie es.
> 
> ...



Das du so einiges nicht verstehst hab ich schon gemerkt^^


----------



## Shido19 (22. September 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass die Kapazität der Server noch sehr gering gehalten werden (daher auch derart viele DE Server-im Vergleich zu Aoc+Lotro), auf Erengrad war es aufjeden Fall schon nach kurzester Zeit proppevoll (habe gestern 40min in der Warteschlange gestanden und das um 9 uhr abends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn sich die Masse auf die Server verteilt hat, werden sich die Warteschlangen verkürzen, hoffe ich jedenfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alsi (22. September 2008)

Oder es wird geklont wie in den USA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (22. September 2008)

Slam schrieb:


> Das du so einiges nicht verstehst hab ich schon gemerkt^^



Merkt man an der Tatsache, weil du es nicht verstanden hast, was er meint. Also versuchst du den Spieß umzudrehen und sagst er hat nichts verstanden.

Hunde, die Angst haben, bepinkeln sich. Und unter deinen Füßen bildet sich gerade eine riesige Pfütze.


----------



## makkaal (22. September 2008)

Slam schrieb:
			
		

> Das du so einiges nicht verstehst hab ich schon gemerkt^^


Das hab ich davon, wenn ich grundsätzlich erstmal von Verstand und gutem Willen eines anderen Menschen ausgehe.
Und ich schätze nicht, dass du das gemerkt hast, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, wieviele und welche Posts du von mir gelesen hast, geschweige denn in der Lage dazu bist, in irgendeiner Weise über mich zu urteilen.

Da dir offenbar das Prinzip, anderen Menschen oder Forenmitgliedern nicht gleich auf die Füße zu treten sondern maximal sich mit dem Post oder den Aussagen desjenigen zu beschäftigen, völlig fremd ist und du auch nicht erkennst, wann jemand sich bei dir entschuldigt - nein, im Gegenteil in diesem Fall nach meinem Lob an dich eine so dämliche Möchtegernbeleidigung ausstößt, weil du dir nicht anders zu helfen weißt...
Daraus schließe ich, dass du nichts weiter tust, als sinnlos in diesem Forum herumzutrollen ohne tatsächlich irgendwelche mentale Substanz von dir zu geben und ein Forum dazu zu nutzen, wozu es gedacht war: Sinnvolle oder zumindest für alle unterhaltsame Kommunikation.

Vielleicht kannst du mir ja etwas anderes beweisen, aber nach deinem WAR-Flamethread und anderen Aussagen, die ich von dir gelesen habe, wir das schwer. Und genau das Genannte macht dich für ein für mich selbst zu vernachlässigendes Mitglied der Forencommunity. 


BTT:
Natürlich werden sich die Warteschlangen letztlich geben. Die Server werden nach Bedarf aufgestockt, evtl. sogar geklont wie in die USA (das meinte ich vorhin, Alsi) und es gibt sich wieder. War in fast allen MMOs am Ende auch so. Auch für die Szenarien werden sich noch Lösungen finden. Nur weil uns GOA keine Informationen gibt, heißt das nicht, dass Mythic unsere Einwände egal sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .HF (22. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Gab bisher erst ein Spiel, das zu 100% auf PvP setzte und damit erbärmlich scheiterte - Shadowbane. Glaub das gibts noch nicht mal mehr.



Fury z.B. war auch komplett auf PvP aus und es ist auch Crap/gefloppt. 
Und Guild Wars könnte man auch als PvP-Spiel bezeichnen, zumindest größten Teils.


----------



## chassy_taerar (23. September 2008)

Ein MMO gilt als erfolgreich wenn es die 100.000 Spieler Marke knackt. Allerdings sind diese Spiele für einen Zeitraum von 5-10 Jahre ausgelegt. Dies wird sich mit der Öffnung des Marktes durch WoW sicherlich nach unten einpendeln.
Aber überlegt mal folgendes. AoC hat innerhalb von 2-3 monaten 50% der aktiven Abos verloren. Das spricht wohl eine sehr deutliche Sprache.
Warhammer muss nun zeigen ob es sich halten kann. Da es aber einen anderen Spielerkreis als WoW anspricht gehe ich von einem nachhaltigen Erfolg aus. 
Wünschenswert ist Konkurrenz allemal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (23. September 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> WoW HAT 10.MIO ACCOUNTS aber Spieler und AKTIVE ABONNEMENTS nie soviele... maximal 5 mio, die ganze welt... aber blizzard kann schönreden was sie wollen, wer auf ständiges Farmen steht soll bei WoW bleiben... war bietet mir das was bei WoW auf der Packung stand, damals vor 2 1/2 Jahren... RP und WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!
> 
> Des weiteren is es blödsinn mit dem "wieviel spieler es gibt blabla..." schon ab 10.000 spielern kann es ein Erfolg sein, legt man halt ein paar Server zusammen... mir is eine kleine Community eh lieber, eine wo auf Nettigkeit und Menschenwürde und nicht auf "leet"-sprache und flamen gesetzt wird, aus dem Alter bin ich leider schon lange raus...



Du erzählst Unsinn.

Über die 3mio in Asien kann man sich evtl. ja streiten, aber bei den 7MIO (mittlerweile sicher einiges mehr) in EU+US zählen nur aktive Accs. Und ehrlich gesagt halte ich 7mio Kunden in EU+US noch nicht für "boah hammer" sondern eher für "stark ausbaufähiges Marktsegment". Weltweit würde ich schätzen das in einigen Jahren locker 25mio und mehr kein Wunder wären.

Mit 10k Spielern ist man dagegen kein "Erfolg" sowas reden sich Spieler ein die in miesen Spielen spielen und denken wenn Sie einmal am Tag ne 3er Gruppe sehen "Boah, ist mein Server voll".

10k verteilt auf 2 Kontinente, in EU verteilt in mehrere Sprachen = Geisterserver.

Selbst War ist mir momentan noch zu leer, mir persönlich wären weniger deutsche Server mit höheren Kontingent lieber gewesen, vor allem bei den Servern die lt. GOA auf beiden Seiten voll sind.

So kann ich mir momentan keine wirklich grossen RvR Schlachten vorstellen selbst wenn man mal viele Spieler dazu bekommen würde (gibt ja immer ein paar die was anderes machen wollen). 50vs50 ist ganz niedlich, aber reizt die rvr zonen noch nichtmal annährend aus. Da ginge noch einiges mehr.


----------



## Lari (23. September 2008)

5 Millionen in Asien...
Ersichtlich aus einer anlaufenden Studie über Modding-Verhalten von Asiaten im Gegensatz zu Amerikanern/Europäern in World of Warcraft.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (23. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> 5 Millionen in Asien...
> Ersichtlich aus einer anlaufenden Studie über Modding-Verhalten von Asiaten im Gegensatz zu Amerikanern/Europäern in World of Warcraft.



Zur Erhebung der 10mio Accs waren es 3mio.
Klar können es jetzt auch 5 sein, spielt aber keine Rolle weil es auch schon einiges mehr als 10mio sein werden, schon allein weil neue Gebiete hinzugekommen sind. Von da aus kann man nicht sagen "es sind 5 in Asien, jetzt können EU+US nur noch 5 haben


----------



## Lari (23. September 2008)

Abgewanderte Spieler durch WAR und AoC (ja, auch durch AoC) zählen also nicht mit rein? Oder Leute die einfach aufgehört haben?
Bei aktuell 5 Millionen asiatischen Accounts, die zum Stand irgendwo zwischen 10 und 11 Millionen zählen (bei 11 Millionen Accounts hätt es scho wieder ne Meldung gegeben, also haben sie sie nicht erreicht), bleiben nur < 6 Millionen übrig. Und da WAR sowie AoC westlich Spiele sind, werden da wohl die meisten weggelockt worden sein.
WoW wird nicht ewig weiterwachsen, 25 Millionen ist total utopisch. Bin auf die ersten Abonnentenzahlen von WAR gespannt, und die Tendenz.
Weiß eigentlich garnicht, wieso WoW hier wieder Thema ist, obwohl es doch eigentlich um die WAR Spielerzahlen geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (23. September 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Jetzt schon den Endcontent bewerten halt ich nun mehr als verfrüht.



Wer von "Endcontent" redet zeigt, das er MMORPGs nicht ansatzweise verstanden hat.


----------



## Pente (23. September 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Zur Erhebung der 10mio Accs waren es 3mio.
> Klar können es jetzt auch 5 sein, spielt aber keine Rolle weil es auch schon einiges mehr als 10mio sein werden, schon allein weil neue Gebiete hinzugekommen sind. Von da aus kann man nicht sagen "es sind 5 in Asien, jetzt können EU+US nur noch 5 haben



Hmmm da würde mich echt die Quelle interessieren die du dazu hast. Die 10 Mio wurden irgendwann kurz nach The Burning Crusade Release erreicht und wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere waren es da schon fast 6 Mio Spieler in Asien. Aber mal ehrlich wen verwundert das bitte? Die Asiaten stellen knapp 50% der Weltbevölkerung dar. 

Im Grunde sind die Accountzahlen für Spieler völlig egal und die Aufteilung auf die Kontinente sowieso. Der Einzelspieler selbst hat davon nichts. Was bringen dem WoW Spieler 10 Mio Accounts? Mehr als 14.000 Accounts hat ein WoW Server eh nicht und davon sind max 3.000-4.000 Spieler gleichzeitig on, wenn überhaupt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist es für den Spieler relevant ob ein Entwickler seine Kosten decken kann? Ich denke nicht ... es wäre schließlich kein Weltuntergang wenn die Server eines MMOs für immer offline gehen würden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (23. September 2008)

Pente schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es für den Spieler relevant ob ein Entwickler seine Kosten decken kann? Ich denke nicht ... es wäre schließlich kein Weltuntergang wenn die Server eines MMOs für immer offline gehen würden.



In dem Punkt bin ich anderer Meinung. Es ist natürlich kein Weltuntergang oder Drama, aber relevant ist es doch sehr. Läuft ein Spiel gut und nimmt entsprechend Geld ein, so bekommt der einzelne in der Folge bedeutend mehr für sein Geld, da das MMO sich ein viel größeres Team leisten kann. Dies wirkt sich positiv auf sehr viele Aspekte des Spiels aus:
-Bugs werden schneller behoben
-Support ist in der Regel besser
-Inhaltspatches sind häufiger, man bekommt mehr Content

und das alles für denselben monatlichen Beitrag.

Ein zusätzlicher Vorteil für ein MMO mit sehr vielen Spielern ist, dass es von allen Arten von Spielern einfach mehr gibt und es leichter ist gleichgesinnte zu finden und in der Zeit wo ein Servertransfer ein müdes Lächeln und (meiner Meinung nach sehr) wenig Geld kostet sind auch die Serverbeschränkungen kein Problem.

Ich denke viele Leute (auch ich) hängen doch sehr stark an ihren Avataren und wenn einem eine Welt sehr gut gefällt und man sich für ein Spiel und einen Charakter entschieden hat ist es doch sehr enttäuschend, wenn das Spiel unfertig und verbuggt ist, der Support nicht gegeben ist und man auch merkt, dass entsprechende finanzielle Mittel fehlen um mittelfristig Lösungen herbeizuführen. Daher auch so viele Spieler die Vanguard und jetzt AoC so enttäuscht verlassen haben und ihrem Unmut entsprechend in allen möglichen Foren Ausdruck verleihen. Vor allem wenn es noch schlimmer kommt und die Server abgeschalten werden (siehe Fury) ist es für denjenigen der es eigentlich gern spielen möchte sicher unangenehm.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (23. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Abgewanderte Spieler durch WAR und AoC (ja, auch durch AoC) zählen also nicht mit rein? Oder Leute die einfach aufgehört haben?
> Bei aktuell 5 Millionen asiatischen Accounts, die zum Stand irgendwo zwischen 10 und 11 Millionen zählen (bei 11 Millionen Accounts hätt es scho wieder ne Meldung gegeben, also haben sie sie nicht erreicht), bleiben nur < 6 Millionen übrig. Und da WAR sowie AoC westlich Spiele sind, werden da wohl die meisten weggelockt worden sein.
> WoW wird nicht ewig weiterwachsen, 25 Millionen ist total utopisch. Bin auf die ersten Abonnentenzahlen von WAR gespannt, und die Tendenz.
> Weiß eigentlich garnicht, wieso WoW hier wieder Thema ist, obwohl es doch eigentlich um die WAR Spielerzahlen geht
> ...



Es werden schon locker 11mio sein, wie gesagt es sind auch neue Gebiete in der Welt hinzugekommen.
Und die Accs können zählen, aber es gibt nunmal keine wirklich glaubwürdige Statistik nach der man belegen könnte wieviele War und AOC Spieler von Wow kommen und diesen Acc dort gekündigt haben.

Mir ging es einfach darum das man nicht eine alte Zahl nehmen kann (die 10mio) und dann von irgendner neuen Zahl aus ner Erhebung (z.b den 5mio Asiaten) einfach ne Spielerzahlenberechnung erstellen, so dreht man sich die Zahlen vielleicht wie man sie haben will aber nix anderes.

Und 25mio sind utopisch? Warum?
Weil MMORPG noch ein Nischensegment sind?
Das sind Produkte die WELTWEIT Märkte erschliessen.
Es gibt in Asien Browserspiele mit 20mio Accs NUR in Teilen Asiens, Es gibt Telefonkonzerne die haben in D alleine schon viele Millionen Kunden die monatlich zahlen, die Welt ist gross und an Potential ist da nur ein Bruchteil bisher ausgeschöpft von der Branche.
Da geht noch einiges.

Gab auch mal ne Zeit vor UO da dachte man "Sowas kauft doch keiner, das Potential sind maximal ein paar hundert verrückte"

@Pente

Müsste ich auch raussuchen. 

Zeitgleich mit der 10mio "Meldung" gabs auch was zu den Spielerzahlen in EU und US, die waren zusammen 6,5. Da blieben nicht mehr viele übrig für Asien. Man muss bei den Asien Zahlen aber auch bedenken das das dort kein wirkliches Abo System ist, deswegen sagte ich ja über die Millionen in Asien kann man streiten, dahingehend ist auch nicht klar was in Asien Blizz zählt da ihre Definition von aktiven Accounts eher auf das System in EU+US zugeschnitten ist.


Back to Topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Spieler wirds erst relevant wenn es in Bezug auf sein Gebiet zu wenig Spieler gibt, aber 250k für US+EU halte ich für das minimum. Drunter ist es vielleicht finanziell tragbar, aber nicht wirklich spielbar.


----------



## corpescrust (23. September 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wer von "Endcontent" redet zeigt, das er MMORPGs nicht ansatzweise verstanden hat.




?????

Gibt es da irgendwo ein fest geschriebenes Gesetz ?

Ich dachte sowas darf jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Na denn erleuchte mich mal


----------



## DocFloppy (23. September 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wer von "Endcontent" redet zeigt, das er MMORPGs nicht ansatzweise verstanden hat.



Also was den "Endcontent" angeht.

Ich denke da unterscheidet sich WAR erstmal nur auf den ersten Blick zu WoW.

Letztlich ist es auch "Arbeit/Farmen" wenn man statt "Ruf zu farmen" um irgend ein Rezept zu bekommen (WoW), irgendwelche Monster in Massen totschlägt um meinetwegen eine bestimmte Trophäe bei WAR zu bekommen.

Das is für mich kein großer Unterschied, das System bleibt das selbe.

Ich fand derartiges schon bei WoW langweilig und würde das bei WAR auch langweilig finden, daher versuch ich derartiges zu vermeiden in jeglicher Hinsicht.

"Endcontent" ist für mich, und dabei unterscheidet sich WAR eben, der tatsächlich vorhandene Kampf zwischen den Völkern! Das Hin und Her.... wird meine Burg heut angegriffen? Kann ich sie halten? Oder muss ich sie morgen zurückerobern... usw. DAS ist für mich ein motivierender Endcontent (geh ich mal von aus, bin ja noch net soweit). Eben RvR.

Wenn ich mir überleg das an zig Stellen bei WoW Horde und Allianz friedlich und gemütlich beieinander stehen und es im Grunde recht friedlich zwischen den verfeindeten Parteien zugeht..... tja, da kann keine Stimmung aufkommen. Gibt inzwischen ja nicht einmal mehr eine einzige unterschiedliche Klasse zwischen den Fraktionen. 

Von daher. EndContent ist für mich RvR.... WAR ist eben eine riesige endlose Schlacht. Und das ist fein so. *g*


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (23. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Der Start von AoC war erstklassig, und noch nicht mal von GOA versaut, so gesehen hat War bestenfalls den zweitbesten Start hingelegt. Spielt aber exakt keine Rolle, in nem Monat oder so interessiert es keine Sau mehr obs am Releasetag Probs mit Acc-Anmeldung gab, oder obs zu Release Bugs gab (die es in Massen gibt, nebenbei bemerkt) dann interessiert nur noch obs Spass macht, und das tut AoC offensichtlich nicht. Ob War in 6 Monaten noch 7-stellige Spielerzahlen haben wird soll die Zukunft zeigen. Wird eben zu 100% darauf ankommen ob ständiges PvP die Spieler überhaupt in ausreichenden Zahlen auf Dauer faszinieren kann. Gab bisher erst ein Spiel, das zu 100% auf PvP setzte und damit erbärmlich scheiterte - Shadowbane. Glaub das gibts noch nicht mal mehr.
> 
> Klar ist derzeit die Aussicht auf Gebietseroberungen, Keep-Raids, Hauptstadt-Raids usw. enorm verlockend, nur obs das beim 50. oder 100. Mal immer noch ist, wer weiss?



Das kann wohl sein aber dann hätte Wow mit 100. mal Kara oder 50. mal BT Farmen auch uninteressant werden müssen. Ich spiele Wow und nur PvP mich hat es kanpp 2 Jahr an der Stange gehalten (Schamane und Priester) und in Wow ist der PvP bereich nicht grade sehr anspruchsvoll, von daher bin ich selber von Warhammer sehr überzeugt. Sobald ich nächsten Monat erstmal neue Rams habe kann man auch mal keepraid starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Norei (23. September 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Ist es für den Spieler relevant ob ein Entwickler seine Kosten decken kann? Ich denke nicht ... es wäre schließlich kein Weltuntergang wenn die Server eines MMOs für immer offline gehen würden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Definitiv. Weil er dann vielleicht viel Zeit in ein Spiel gesteckt hat, was ihm Spaß macht und was er nicht mehr weiter spielen darf. Es git bestimmt jetzt auch Leute, die würden gerne mal eine Runde HG:L spielen. Aber wir reden ja von MMOs, nicht von Offline-Spielen.

Die 11 Mio von WoW, die vor ca. einem halben Jahr veröffentlicht wurden, sind übrigens AKTIVE, also keine stillgelegten, Accounts. Wie viele davon jetzt gekündigt sind, weiß keiner. Aktuell hat WAR bei xfire ein siebtel der Zeit und ein Achtel der Nutzer (zum Vergleich
WoW   99266  Spieler
WAR   12903   Spieler
AoC    1977    Spieler
LotRO  2142   Spieler

WAR dürfte also zur Zeit um die 1 Mio Spieler haben. LotRO und AoC ca. um die 200.000 (LotRO eher mehr, ich gehe davon aus, dass wegen der unterschiedlichen Zielgruppen AoC-Spieler eher einen xfire-Account haben als LotRO-Spieler).

Die 500.000 Spieler, von denen hier geredet wird, sind wohl die kritische Grenze bei AoC, also die Grenze, ab der sich das rechnet, weil die Entwicklung lang und teuer war und ein Server nur eine geringe Spieleranzahl verträgt. LotRO ist mit ca. 200.000 - 250.000 Spielern nach Entwickleraussagen erfolgreich und wirft ein finanzielles Plus ab. Da generell PvP-Spiele vermutlich größere Hardware brauchen, spekuliere ich mal, dass WAR bei 250.000 Spielern kostendeckend läuft. Diese dürfte es locker erreichen. Was darüber hinaus kommt, wird die Zeit zeigen.


----------



## Pente (23. September 2008)

Hmmm ok mal anderst gefragt: welches MMO ist online nicht mehr spielbar? Denkt mal drüber nach. DAoC z.B. gab es weit vor WoW und DAoC gibt es heute nach wie vor. Ultima Online gibt es seit 1997 und es besteht nach wie vor. Also wirklich von Bedeutung sind die Zahlen für Spieler definitiv nicht. Es macht für den Spieler selbst keinerlei Unterschied.

Sobald ein MMO massiv an Spielern verliert werden Charaktertransfer Optionen angeboten oder Server zusammengelegt. Evtl gibt es irgendwann nur noch 3-4 Server aber im Grunde ist es den Spielern auf diesen Servern egal da dort ja dann noch genug Spieler da sind auch wenn es gesamt vielleicht dann nicht mal mehr 50.000 Spieler sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn es so wenig Spieler sind, dass sich nichtmal der Betrieb von einem Server lohnen würde gibt es allgemein denke niemanden mehr, oder nur noch 1-2, die dieses Spiel vermissen würden.

Diese ganze Angst um das "Aus" eines MMORPGs ist in meinen Augen totaler Quatsch. Ein MMO stirbt dann aus wenn es keiner mehr spielen will, nicht früher und nicht später. Irgendwann gibt es sicher keinen Support in Form von Patches / AddOns mehr aber das steht von vorn herein fest. Blizzard sagte zu WoW Release ja auch mal "wir planen das Spiel 10 Jahre lang zu supporten". Bei der Masse an Spielern / Anhängern werden sie sicher noch ein zwei Jährchen mehr dran hängen.

PS: xfire würde ich nicht für statistische Zwecke nutzen. Die große Masse an Spielern benutzt xfire nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (23. September 2008)

Hab mal gelesen es gibt sogar noch einen Meridian 59 Server auf dem sich immernoch etwa 50 hartgesottene tummeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maugaran (23. September 2008)

Odin0815 schrieb:


> AOC ist auchn crap :-P




AOC schon mal gespielt ? weil mit <2GHz Gibts noch net mal ne Diashow ^^


----------



## katchoo (23. September 2008)

> Hmmm ok mal anderst gefragt: welches MMO ist online nicht mehr spielbar?



Horizon, oder Horizons? ich weiss es nimmer ... müsste zu Haus auf die Verpackung schauen.

Elemental Saga würde mir ansonsten auch noch einfallen, auch wenn das sonst wohl niemand kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (23. September 2008)

Pente schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm ok mal anderst gefragt: welches MMO ist online nicht mehr spielbar?



Zumindest bei Fury wurden die Server komplett abgeschalten und es ist nicht mehr spielbar. Ich verstehe worauf du hinaus willst, aber ich finde eben der finanzielle Erfolg eines MMOs wirkt sich direkt auch darauf aus, was der Spieler für seine monatliche Gebühr geboten kriegt und einer der Gründe wieso WoW so gut läuft ist eben mMn, dass man für den monatlichen Beitrag - der wohlgemerkt fast derselbe ist für alle MMOs (eigentlich ungewöhnlich für verschiedene Produkte) - das größte Angebot bekommt.

Ich denke einfach, dass zwischen den Extremen "man kann prinzipiell spielen" und "man kann gar nicht spielen" noch sehr viele Abstufungen beim "Spielerlebnis" existieren. Am Beispiel Age of Conan würde ich das mal so sehen:

Wieviele Leute jetzt AoC aufhören hat direkt einen Einfluss darauf, wie schnell die restlichen Bugs behoben werden und / oder Inhalte nachgeliefert werden. Wäre ich nun aktiver AoC-Spieler macht es einen Unterschied ob ich 2 oder 4 Monate auf Teil 2 des PVP Patches warten muss.


----------



## Doboss (23. September 2008)

Der Warhammer Härtetest kommt am 13.11.
Alle die nach der Wrath Veröffenlichung noch dabei sind bleiben dran.

War gut den Content über Bord zu werfen um noch rechtzeitig auf den Markt zu kommen.Der Freimonat läuft zum glück nicht genau zum Wrath Release aus.Das könnte sonst viele wankelmütig werden lassen.

Das Dilemma ist halt das man schlecht 2 solcher Spiele zocken kann.
So greifen halt alle auf den selben Spielerpool zu.

Denke das sich Warhammer eine dickes Stück vom Wow Kuchen abschneidet.


----------



## Stancer (23. September 2008)

klar, es gibt sicher genug WoW Spieler denen WoW momentan zu langweilig ist und deswegen nun WAR als Überbrückung spielen. Aber es gibt sicher auch einige WoW Spieler, die nun auf den Geschmack gekommen sind und bleiben oder vielleicht merken, dass ihnen WoW gar nimmer gefällt.

Oder manche wechseln wieder zu WoW und merken, dass Lichking nur nen Remake von BC ist und kommen dann zurück. Man kann es drehen wie man will : WoW wir am Ende mit weniger Spielern dastehen aber ich denke nicht viel.

Stimmt wohl, dass man am 13.11. dann sagen kann wie viele wirklich ernsthaft bei WAR bleiben werden !


----------



## Aeldaron (23. September 2008)

Also ich seh des ganze so WoW macht mit der zeit einfach keinen spass mehr weil das "dumme" gefarme für z.b. partikel umd dann evtl. mit viel glück in den berufen um eine skill punkt aufzusteigen zumindest mich persönlich recht anwiedert... und gerade das gefällt mir jetzt schon sehr gut bei war das man eben noch bei jedem mob auch den drop bekommt und nicht für ein quest stunden braucht bis endlich mal was droppt...

was mich zur zeit noch etwas enttäuscht sind die wenigen erlernbaren berufe das so fast jeder 2te spieler den selbe beruf hat und ich mir so kaum etwas wirtschaftliches vorstellen kann... weil eben jeder seine sachen selber machen kann da es ja dann eh nur die paar gibt... und bei mir is zur zeit auch iwie so das ich selber gebraute tränke (bin erst bei skill um ca 50) nur für mich selbst verwenden kann und nich verkaufen o.ä.


----------



## Mr.Maine (23. September 2008)

Wie viel kostet den WAR im Monat?

Bin am überlegen ob ich mit WAR anfangen, weil WoW macht mir im moment überhaupt kein Spaß.


----------



## Kranak90 (23. September 2008)

WAR kostet pro Monat 12.99€.


----------



## Smithérs (23. September 2008)

Mr.Maine schrieb:


> Wie viel kostet den WAR im Monat?
> 
> Bin am überlegen ob ich mit WAR anfangen, weil WoW macht mir im moment überhaupt kein Spaß.


 wie  wow: 13 euro im monat, nur soweit ich weiß sind die gamecards etwas teurer....


----------



## Kranak90 (23. September 2008)

Gamecards kosten 29.99€ für 60 Tage. Liegt aber auch an den Produktionskosten der Cards.


----------



## Amorelian (24. September 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> ...
> WAR dürfte also zur Zeit um die 1 Mio Spieler haben. LotRO und AoC ca. um die 200.000 (LotRO eher mehr, ich gehe davon aus, dass wegen der unterschiedlichen Zielgruppen AoC-Spieler eher einen xfire-Account haben als LotRO-Spieler).
> ...
> weil die Entwicklung lang und teuer war und ein Server nur eine geringe Spieleranzahl verträgt. LotRO ist mit ca. 200.000 - 250.000
> ...



Zwei Punkte in denen Du irrst denke ich. Die Spieler die jetzt noch AoC spielen sind meist schon fortgeschritteneren Alters, ich kenne keinen der X-Fire benutzt, ich denke die meisten kennen es nichteinmal. X-Fire würde ich daher auch nicht für Statistiken heranziehen.

Die AoC Server vertragen durch die Art der Instanzierung eher recht viele Spieler, es war mal von ca. 5.000 die Rede. Mythics DAoC Server hatten ein Maximum von 3.500 Spielern, ich erinner mich daran, dass GOA dieses Limit mal kurz nach Einführung der Classic Server auf einem Server nach Rücksprache mit Mythic um 100 anhob. Diese 100 Spieler mehr verursachten allerdings massive Lags und Servercrashes, die es mit 100 Spielern weniger nicht gab.


----------



## Stancer (30. September 2008)

Also laut neusten Nachrichten wurde WAR bisher etwa 1,5 Mio. mal verkauft

EA geht aber intern davon aus, dass nach dem Probemonat etwa 300.000 Spieler übrig bleiben !

Ist halt so, dass viele vermutlich wieder abspringen oder WAR nur zur Überbrückung auf das WoW Addon nutzen.

Wie viele wirklich dauerhaft bleiben sieht man dann so nach etwa 6 Monaten !


----------



## Asses (30. September 2008)

ich schätze es werden mit der zeit noch weniger wenn da nicht bald noch was kommt ... es fehlen noch viele features bei dem game ... mal gucken was noch so kommt


----------



## Mikehoof (30. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also laut neusten Nachrichten wurde WAR bisher etwa 1,5 Mio. mal verkauft
> 
> EA geht aber intern davon aus, dass nach dem Probemonat etwa 300.000 Spieler übrig bleiben !
> 
> ...




Also EA geht davon aus das von 1,5 Millionen 300k bei Warhammer bleiben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß nicht wo du das her hast aber die Meldung war doch wohl eher 500k erstellte Accounts und 1,5 Millionen Vorbestellungen.
Das von 1,5 Millionen nur 300k bleiben würden halte ich für unWA(h)Rscheinlich.


----------



## zadros (30. September 2008)

Asses schrieb:


> ich schätze es werden mit der zeit noch weniger wenn da nicht bald noch was kommt ... es fehlen noch viele features bei dem game ... mal gucken was noch so kommt


welche features? im moment ist die masse noch nicht 40 bzw t4 bereit und daher gibt es noch kaum keepschlachten - belagerungen - hauptstadt raids etc.

das volle potential wird erst dann ausgeschöpft


----------



## Stancer (30. September 2008)

Daher habe ich das :

http://www.daddelnews.de/p_Warhammer_Onlin...32107603/1.html

Ka obs stimmt


----------



## Lari (30. September 2008)

Ähm, Analytiker XY? Also ich frage mich gerade, wie man das analytisch angehen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werden aber wohl mehr als 300000 spielen, nach 6 Monaten bin ich mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (30. September 2008)

Jetzt spielen ja alle die es gekauft haben, der Freimonat läuft ja noch. Danach wirds erst interessant


----------



## Lari (30. September 2008)

Aber wenn 1,5 Millionen Boxen tatsächlich verkauft wurden finde ich es interessant, dass angeblich nur jedem 5. das Spiel gefallen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shrotty23 (30. September 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> welche features? im moment ist die masse noch nicht 40 bzw t4 bereit und daher gibt es noch kaum keepschlachten - belagerungen - hauptstadt raids etc.
> 
> das volle potential wird erst dann ausgeschöpft



Immer diese Behauptungen, dass das Spiel erst mit 40 voll auszuschöpfen ist..
Nimmt man mal die Haupstadtraids raus (das wird sowieso verdammt schwer werden) gibt es zumindest bei uns bereits die volle Palette, seien es Keepschlachten in den verschiedenen Gebieten (T2,T3), PQs oder Szenarien.
Die Leute, die grade schnell auf 40 hetzen oder bereits 40 sind, haben nun natürlich erstmal nichts zu tun. Aber egal - sind ja erstaa! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (30. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Aber wenn 1,5 Millionen Boxen tatsächlich verkauft wurden finde ich es interessant, dass angeblich nur jedem 5. das Spiel gefallen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt aber für die meisten MMORPG gibt es ja nur aussagen ETWA zu den verkauften Boxen ODER zu den Acc. Somit lassen sich schlecht Vergleiche anstellen. Vielleicht ist statistisch gesehen die "Absprungquote" bei MMORPG relativ hoch.

wüsste sonst nicht wie man auf solche Zahlen kommen sollte.


----------



## HGVermillion (30. September 2008)

Nett find ichs ja das es überhaupt keine Begründung dafür gibt wieso es nur 300.000 werden.


----------



## Lari (30. September 2008)

Mir soll es egal sein, hauptsache Helmgart bleibt schön voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (30. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Mir soll es egal sein, hauptsache Helmgart bleibt schön voll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja sie könnten wenigstens irgendwie umschichten, bin gestern wieder in einer 300er warteschlange angestanden.


----------



## Stancer (30. September 2008)

Erengrad war gestern auf beiden Seiten 500er Warteschlange

Seitdem man nach Absturz auch sofort wieder reinkommt dauert die Warteschlange nu auch länger da ja bei Rauswurf der Platz erstmal freigehalten wird !


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2008)

Was meine Theorie das Abend für Abend GOA Mitarbeiter im Rechenzentrum sitzen und User kicken, damit andere reinkommen ziemlich kaputt macht.. *gg*


----------



## Dentus (30. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Aber wenn 1,5 Millionen Boxen tatsächlich verkauft wurden finde ich es interessant, dass angeblich nur jedem 5. das Spiel gefallen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es wurden 1,5 Millionen Boxen an den Einzelhandel verkauft, wieviele letztendlich über den Ladentisch an den Endkunden gewandert sind ist unklar. Daher der Unterschied zwischen verkauften Boxen und aktiven Accounts!


----------



## Lari (30. September 2008)

Mir sagt das nur, dass es immer mehr und mehr Spieler werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber laut Analytikern ist ja bald genug Platz auf den Servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja Dentus, dass war die letzte Info, die ich auch hatte. Diese eine Seite da oben sagt aber, dass 1,5 Millionen Boxen verkauft sind. Iss ja auch wurscht...


----------



## Mikehoof (30. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Daher habe ich das :
> 
> http://www.daddelnews.de/p_Warhammer_Onlin...32107603/1.html
> 
> Ka obs stimmt



Ok da steht aber eben nicht das EA selber davon ausgeht sondern ein Analytiker mit dem Namen Arvind Bhatia. Na wir werden es ja sehen aber ich werde definitiv einer der zahlenden Kunden sein :-)


----------



## wolfgar (30. September 2008)

Ich denke auch das es einige mehr sein werden die nach 6 Monaten Spielen ich denke sogar das es einige mehr als im mom sein werden ;O) 

Klar werden zu Wrath die Server erst mal leerer sein aber nach 1-2 Monaten haben dann doch alle wieder den Alten WoW trott drin und schaun dann eben doch wieder bei WAR vorbei ;O) Warum ich mir WratH kaufe obwohl ich das jetzt schon weis ... Naja wird wohld er alte zusammenhalt sein der die Leute bindet ...
Denke aber das es genau so auch bei mir kommen wird 2 Monate WratH und schnautze voll ;O)

Ps.: is euch schon mal aufgefallen was blizz nich alles bei WAR geklaut hat fürs Addon ??? den Wälzer bestimmte Kampffähigkeiten usw... Fand ich sau lustig ... Naja Blizz war schon immer der Meister Dieb in der Spiele industrie ... SIehe da WoW und Starcraft ^^

Bassiert das doch alles auf Games Workshops Warhammer /Warhammer 40k ^^

Ok vom Thema abgekommen weiter im Text ^^


----------



## RealHaspa (30. September 2008)

Na und Warhammer bzw Gamesworkshop hat sich dafür sehr intensiv bei z.B. HdR bedient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles ein Geben und Nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valken01 (30. September 2008)

Hallo liebe Warhammer Gemeinde,


vorab: Ja ich spiele WoW seit Release und das sehr erfolgreich, jedoch nur im PvE Content. PvP hat mich bis jetzt nie interessiert. Nach rnd. vier Jahren WoW war bzw. bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Abwechslung bzw. einer Alternative zu WoW.

Nachdem ich dieses mitunter grauenvolle Forum seit geraumer Zeit besuche und mich durch die unterschiedlichsten Posts und Threads lesen durfte, möchte ich an dieser Stelle gerne einmal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Ich habe mich vor dem Erscheinen von Warhammer Online intensiv mit dem Spiel beschäftigt und war recht gespannt als das Spiel veröffentlicht wurde. Als einer der ersten am Donnerstag Morgen habe ich mir das Spiel im örtlichen Saturn Markt zugelegt. Nach nunmehr rnd. zwei Wochen mit WAR bin ich wieder soweit, dass ich zurück zu WoW gehe und mich mittlerweile sogar auf das kommende Addon freue. Ich möchte jedoch nicht wie ein Großteil der anderen Forenteilnehmer das Spiel WAR schlecht machen.

Warhammer Online ist ein sehr interessantes und fesselndes Spiel, welches mir oft genug den Schlaf geraubt hat und mich stundenlang vor dem Rechner fesseln konnte. Leider hat dieses Spiel einige Eigenschaften die mich dazu bewegen wieder zu WoW zurückzukehren. Was mir in diesem Thread jedoch aufgefallen ist, ist die Augenwischerei der unterschiedlichen Forenteilnehmer. WAR Spieler heben ihr Spiel in den Himmel und verteufeln das sogenannte "Grind- und Farmspiel" WoW, WoW Spieler benehmen sich dementsprechend....

Oft genug habe ich in diesem Thread davon gelesen, dass WAR wesentlich angenehmer zu spielen sei und keine Farmquests existieren. Nun das mag sein...jeder Mob hat auch das entsprechende Item dabei und sinnloses abfarmen einzelner Mobgruppen fällt damit weg, aber mal ehrlich: Ob die Quest "Bringe mir 10x Fledermausohren" heißt oder "Töte 100x Fledermäuse" gibt sich nicht viel. Ewiges Monsterschlachten ist Bestandteil beider Spiele. Ich persönlich habe kein Problem damit, es ist eben ein wichtiger Bestandteil von MMOGs.

Viel interessanter jedoch finde ich die Diskussion des sog. End-Game-Content. Viele der Warhammer Spieler verteufeln WoW als sinnlose "Farm-Veranstaltung" von ein und derselben Instanz...immer und immer wieder. Im Gegensatz dazu werden Keepschlachten und die grandiosen PQ angepriesen. Nun, ich sehe das Ganze etwas differenzierter. Selbstverständlich besteht der End-Game-Content in WoW darin jede Woche erneut die gleichen Instanzen zu besuchen und die gleichen Bosse zu legen auf immer ein und dieselbe Art und Weise. Aber was macht ein Warhammer Spieler in der Zeit? Er befarmt immer wieder ein und dieselben Festungen, Burgen, Flaggenpunkte etc. Selbstverständlich handelt es sich bei den Gegnern um reale Spieler die jederzeit anders handeln und reagieren, es kommt jedoch auf das Gleiche hinaus. Es wird die Burg erobert, die Stadt eingenommen und Niedergebrannt und dann beginnt das Spiel von vorne...immer und immer wieder. Fesselt dies auf Dauer? Ich bezweifel dies (ACHTUNG: eigene Meinung!). Es verliert irgendwann seinen Reiz. Selbstverständlich kann bzw. muss Mythic neuen Content nachliefern. Aber was wird nachgeliefert? Neue Städte? Neue Burgen? Was ändert sich? lediglich das Design der Burg bzw. der Stadt? Ob das weiter fesselt wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Ich würde mir weiterhin wünschen, dass die WAR Spieler und auch WoW Spieler wesentlich objektiver und distanziertes über ihr eigenes Spiel schreiben bzw. berichten. Wie oft musste ich Sätze wie z.B. "Geh troll dich ins WoW Forum" oder "Halt den Mund du WoW Fanboy" lesen. Äusserst schade, dass die meisten nicht mit konstruktiver Kritik umgehen können. Ebenso die WoW Spieler!

Ob die Spielerzahlen so hoch bleiben? Ich kann es schwer abschätzen. Endgültige Zahlen werden wir vorr. in zwei bis drei Monaten erhalten. Es bleibt abzuwarten, meiner Meinung nach hat WAR nicht genug End-Game-Content um mit einschlägig bekannten Spielen mitzuhalten.


P.S. Ich bin für das verantwortlich was ich schreibe, nicht für das was ihr versteht.

so long


----------



## Punischer240 (30. September 2008)

und hdr nimmt sich an dark age of camelot oder wie das game von mithyk heist..das mit den schwertern meine ich


----------



## Lari (30. September 2008)

Ich find es schön, wie du rund mit rnd. abkürzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ansonsten endlich mal eine vernünftige Kritik mit berechtigten Zweifeln.


----------



## Punischer240 (30. September 2008)

valken aber du krietisiert das keepraiden usw im end content also sowas find ich tausendmal spannender und fesselnder als immer in sunwell das gleiche zu machen..da ändert sich nie was aber in warhammer bilden sich immer neue gruppe mit guten ideen um den feind zu besiegen man kan auch mal im war forum ne massenschalcht veranstralten sowas macht dan den reiz und damit kan wow nicht mithalten


----------



## Valken01 (30. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich find es schön, wie du rund mit rnd. abkürzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Juristenkrankheit, ich versuche mich zu bessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valken01 (30. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> valken aber du krietisiert das keepraiden usw im end content also sowas find ich tausendmal spannender und fesselnder als immer in sunwell das gleiche zu machen..da ändert sich nie was aber in warhammer bilden sich immer neue gruppe mit guten ideen um den feind zu besiegen man kan auch mal im war forum ne massenschalcht veranstralten sowas macht dan den reiz und damit kan wow nicht mithalten



Und genau das meinte ich. Ihr müsst euch nicht gleich persönlich angegriffen fühlen. Das ist wie bereits oben beschrieben "Meine Meinung", nichts anderes. Was jedem mehr Spass macht, muss jeder für sich selber herausfinden. Ich für meinen Teil habe die Entscheidung getroffen und werde bei WoW bleiben. Mein Denkanstoß war lediglich, ob WAR das Zeug dazu hat im End-Game-Content mitzuhalten bzw. immer wieder Neues zu liefern um auch mehrere Jahre lang zu fesseln. Nichts weiter


----------



## SARodiRIEL (30. September 2008)

Geschmäcker sind immer so ne Sache. Viele hier haben mit WoW als erstes MMORPG angefangen und verbinden daher etwas besonderes mit diesem Spiel. Es gibt aber auch viele die schon vor WoW MMORPGs gespielt haben, und für die deshalb WoW auch nichts besonderes ist. (WoW ist wie jedes andere MMORPG auch, nur eben mit sehr vielen Spielern). Wie die Spielerzahlen in Zukunft aussehen wird sich zeigen, ich denke aber das WAR spätestens vier Monate nach Wotlk release nochmal einen ganzen Schwung neuer Spieler bekommt, wenn die ersten merken das Wotlk eben doch nur wieder "mehr vom gewohnten" bietet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn man die Geschichte von WoW mal anschaut: WoW Classic 800.000 mal verkauft, BC 600.000 mal verkauft -rechne ich mit ca. 400.000 verkäufen für Wotlk. Wie ihr seht stagniert das ganze...


----------



## hanktheknife (30. September 2008)

> Was meine Theorie das Abend für Abend GOA Mitarbeiter im Rechenzentrum sitzen und User kicken, damit andere reinkommen ziemlich kaputt macht.. *gg*


Böse Mitarbeiter aber auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (30. September 2008)

Valken01 schrieb:


> Mein Denkanstoß war lediglich, ob WAR das Zeug dazu hat im End-Game-Content mitzuhalten bzw. immer wieder Neues zu liefern um auch mehrere Jahre lang zu fesseln.



Was die Leute (aber auch erst seit WoW) immer mit ihrem "end-game-content" haben... für mich ist das ein Unwort. Viele scheinen zu vergessen das auch ein Spiel VOR dem end-game gibt, und da hat WAR (sorry liebe Fans) die Nase vorn! Bei einem Film interessieren mich doch auch nicht nur die letzten 5 Minuten, sondern das Gesamtwerk. 
Wer Daoc kennt weiß das Mythic immer interessante Erweiterungen liefert -warum bei WAR also nicht? Bei WAR können sie sogar aus einem RIESIGEN Pott schöpfen...


----------



## Valken01 (30. September 2008)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Was die Leute (aber auch erst seit WoW) immer mit ihrem "end-game-content" haben... für mich ist das ein Unwort. Viele scheinen zu vergessen das auch ein Spiel VOR dem end-game gibt, und da hat WAR (sorry liebe Fans) die Nase vorn! Bei einem Film interessieren mich doch auch nicht nur die letzten 5 Minuten, sondern das Gesamtwerk.
> Wer Daoc kennt weiß das Mythic immer interessante Erweiterungen liefert -warum bei WAR also nicht? Bei WAR können sie sogar aus einem RIESIGEN Pott schöpfen...



Dein Vergleich hinkt. Es ist leider so, dass du bei einem PC Spiel nicht ewig auf der Stufe drei hängen bleibst. Du wirst irgendwann das maximale Level erreichen und wirst den Rest deiner Online Spielzeit damit verbringen diesen sogenannten End-Game-Content zu erkunden, ob es einem nun passt oder nicht. Und der Vergleich mit dem Film passt leider nicht. Einen Film schaut man sich ein bis zwei Mal an und legt ihn dann in das Regal. Das Spiel wird von dir gespielt. Und du hältst dich auch nicht ewig beim Vorspann auf.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (30. September 2008)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Was die Leute (aber auch erst seit WoW) immer mit ihrem "end-game-content" haben... für mich ist das ein Unwort. Viele scheinen zu vergessen das auch ein Spiel VOR dem end-game gibt, und da hat WAR (sorry liebe Fans) die Nase vorn! Bei einem Film interessieren mich doch auch nicht nur die letzten 5 Minuten, sondern das Gesamtwerk.
> Wer Daoc kennt weiß das Mythic immer interessante Erweiterungen liefert -warum bei WAR also nicht? Bei WAR können sie sogar aus einem RIESIGEN Pott schöpfen...



Ich stelle jetzt einfach mal die These auf das mind. 70% der Spieler nur auf 40 rushen. Wo siehst du also den "VOR dem End-Game Content"?
Im Prinzip ist alles darauf ausgelegt die Spieler zum RvR Content auf 40 hinzuführen, sozusagen ein 39 level Tutorial.


----------



## Vesariilya (30. September 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Ich stelle jetzt einfach mal die These auf das mind. 70% der Spieler nur auf 40 rushen. Wo siehst du also den "VOR dem End-Game Content"?
> Im Prinzip ist alles darauf ausgelegt die Spieler zum RvR Content auf 40 hinzuführen, sozusagen ein 39 level Tutorial.



und das ist es bei wow auch, nur das es eben früher level 60 war, jetzt 70 und dann level 80 sein wird gegen immer gleichbleibende raidgegner, bei WAR sind es allerdings gegner mit intelligenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Menschliche Gegner eben. Das ganze PvE ist da Beiwerk und das ist gut so

Lg Vesa


----------



## RealHaspa (30. September 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> und hdr nimmt sich an dark age of camelot oder wie das game von mithyk heist..das mit den schwertern meine ich



Echt ? Cool wusste gar net das DAoC 1954 raus kam. Kompliment.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valken01 (30. September 2008)

Vesariilya schrieb:


> und das ist es bei wow auch, nur das es eben früher level 60 war, jetzt 70 und dann level 80 sein wird gegen immer gleichbleibende raidgegner, bei WAR sind es allerdings gegner mit intelligenz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast recht, es sind stetig anders rea- und agierende Gegner die sich deiner Spielweise anpassen und manchmal auch schwerer zu schlagen sind als NPCs. Dennoch bleibt das Endergebnis das Gleiche. Ein und dieselbe Burg muss eingenommen werden...immer und immer wieder.


----------



## Lari (30. September 2008)

Valken01 schrieb:


> Du hast recht, es sind stetig anders rea- und agierende Gegner die sich deiner Spielweise anpassen und manchmal auch schwerer zu schlagen sind als NPCs. Dennoch bleibt das Endergebnis das Gleiche. Ein und dieselbe Burg muss eingenommen werden...immer und immer wieder.


Ein Keep wird aber nie auf einen "Farmstatus" wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genausowenig wie eine Stadt.
Ich sag mal: Spaß ist, was ihr draus macht.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (30. September 2008)

Vesariilya schrieb:


> und das ist es bei wow auch, nur das es eben früher level 60 war, jetzt 70 und dann level 80 sein wird gegen immer gleichbleibende raidgegner, bei WAR sind es allerdings gegner mit intelligenz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es ging ja in meinem Post und in dem von mir zitiierten um den "VOR Endgame Content" nicht das Endgame, quasi die Levelingzone.
Bei Wow kann man evtl. noch nen Fokus auf der Levelingzone erkennen, bei War exisitert das Leveln im Prinzip nur weil man den Spieler nicht von Anfang an mit Massen an Skills erschlagen kann.
Es existiert kein Leveling Content auf den man einen wirklichen Fokus setzen kann, kein Crafting, kein wirkliches Questing (von den bisschen Grinding-Quests mal abgesehen) und auch noch kein wirkliches RvR bis auf ein paar Minischarmützel. Man pusht im Prinzip nur das Level und hält sich nicht irgendwie ausgiebig in irgendenm Levelbereich auf.


Beim Endgame ist das anders da sollte es zumindest im Idealfall ums RvR und um die Stadteroberungen, Einfluss etc gehen.


----------



## Awesome (30. September 2008)

Valken01 schrieb:


> Du hast recht, es sind stetig anders rea- und agierende Gegner die sich deiner Spielweise anpassen und manchmal auch schwerer zu schlagen sind als NPCs. Dennoch bleibt das Endergebnis das Gleiche. Ein und dieselbe Burg muss eingenommen werden...immer und immer wieder.



das mag zwar vielleicht sein, aber ich habe jedesmal mit anderen gegnern, teams, klassen zu tun!

wenn ich zb. schon alleine das geflame und gerushe in av anschaue, bekomme ich meistens in rdm grps das kotzen! wenn man allerdings als ally als grp reingeht, und man  stone und schneew. vernünftig verteidigt macht das av auf einmal wesentlich mehr spaß! deshalb gebe ich als eigentlich eingefleischter WoW´ler WAR eine chance und verzeihe auch erstmal die anfangsfehler! so ein spiel brauch zeit, und erst die community macht ein spiel zu einem erfolgreichen spiel!


----------



## Valken01 (30. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich sag mal: Spaß ist, was ihr draus macht.




Und genau daran sollten sich alle halten. Anstatt jeweils das andere Spiel schlecht zu machen, sollte lieber jeder das spielen was ihm Spass macht. Viele werden diese Keepschlachten interessanter finden als Raids. Ich für meinen Teil habe mich für die taktisch anspruchsvollen Raids entschieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valken01 (30. September 2008)

Awesome schrieb:


> und erst die community macht ein spiel zu einem erfolgreichen spiel!



Sehe ich auch so. Nur habe ich genau dort relativ schlechte Erfahrungen sammeln können. Leider war die Community nicht sehr...naja...mitteilungsfreudig. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen ununterbrochenem Schweigen im Chat und sinnlosem Geplapper, das sehe ich ein. Aber nicht eine Chatnachricht, Frage, Anmerkung etc. in zwei Wochen? Das machte mich doch ein wenig stutzig. Das Prinzip der offenen Gruppen fördert die Kommunikationsfaulheit der einzelnen Mitspieler enorm. Vllt. gibt sich das noch, wenn ich jedoch an die Anfänge in WoW zurückdenke....das war noch witzig. Bei jedem Lag wurden die Schneesturmgottheiten um Hilfe angebetet....ach ja...damals (RP Server). Aber ich schweife ab.


----------



## Churchak (30. September 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Bei Wow kann man evtl. noch nen Fokus auf der Levelingzone erkennen, bei War exisitert das Leveln im Prinzip nur weil man den Spieler nicht von Anfang an mit Massen an Skills erschlagen kann.
> Es existiert kein Leveling Content auf den man einen wirklichen Fokus setzen kann, kein Crafting, kein wirkliches Questing (von den bisschen Grinding-Quests mal abgesehen) und auch noch kein wirkliches RvR bis auf ein paar Minischarmützel. Man pusht im Prinzip nur das Level und hält sich nicht irgendwie ausgiebig in irgendenm Levelbereich auf.


dann spielst du nen anderes WAR als meinereiner!
Ka was du mit nem Fokus auf der Levelingzone meinst aber im prinzip ist es in meinen augen in WoW wie in WAR,man geht in nen gebiet hift den NPCs bei ihren problemen (questet) hört geschichten und bekommt hintergrundwissen (wenn man die questtexte liest bzw die wälzereinträge zu den ÖQ) und wenn man fertig ist geht man in das nächste gebiet da man die dringlichsten "sorgen2 der NPCs gelöst hat und die leute im nächsten abschnitt halt noch nen Helden brauchen.
Nen  Roten Faden haben beide spiele und die NPCs schicken in beiden spielen die leute ins nächste gebiet.


----------



## Dentus (30. September 2008)

Ich wette 90% der Spieler haben noch keinen Questtext gelesen und erkennen deshalb keinen roten Faden


----------



## Shrukan (30. September 2008)

ich habe 2 Tage Spielzeit circa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakyr (30. September 2008)

@Dentus
Dem stimme ich zu weil die Leute die langweiligen Questtexte aus anderen Spielen leid sind.
In WAR sind diese meist interessant und mit den Wälzertexten zusammen ergibt sich ein großes ganze,nämlich das 25Jahre alte Warhammer Universum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die 1.5Millonen sind vorbestelle Spielversionen ob die nun von Spieler sind weiß ich nicht.
Was ich weiß sind das es auf jedenfall 500k neue Accs laut EA gibt [Quelle]

Und von wegen kein RvR im Lowlevel , wozu stehn denn schon Keeps im T2 rum?
Die Keeps lvln quasi auch mit !!!!! In T3 haben sie eine Mauer mehr was das ganze deutlich schwieriger macht, weil die Gegenseite mehr Zeit hat Leute zu mobilisieren.
T4 kann ich noch nicht beurteilen dort habe ich nur Reikwald gesehn und das hatte schon 3 eingänge und eine deutlich größeren NPCSchutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin auch der Meinung das Burgen niemals Farmstatus erreichen werden.
Gut es sind immer die gleichen Burgen doch immer andere Spieler die mit anderen Taktiken angreifen bzw. verteidigen.Mal werden sie sich feige in die Burgverkriechen mal hinhaus preschen


----------



## MacLag (17. Oktober 2008)

chassy_taerar schrieb:


> Ein MMO gilt als erfolgreich wenn es die 100.000 Spieler Marke knackt. Allerdings sind diese Spiele für einen Zeitraum von 5-10 Jahre ausgelegt. Dies wird sich mit der Öffnung des Marktes durch WoW sicherlich nach unten einpendeln.
> Aber überlegt mal folgendes. AoC hat innerhalb von 2-3 monaten 50% der aktiven Abos verloren. Das spricht wohl eine sehr deutliche Sprache.
> Warhammer muss nun zeigen ob es sich halten kann. Da es aber einen anderen Spielerkreis als WoW anspricht gehe ich von einem nachhaltigen Erfolg aus.
> Wünschenswert ist Konkurrenz allemal
> ...



Ich frage mich ja immer woher die Leute solche Zahlen und sonstige Weisheiten haben!

Spielehersteller und Vertreiber denken streng wirtschaftlich. Auch wenn es sich um Spiele handelt, so geht es in erster Linie
um den Profit und die Renditen für Aktionäre, oder wer sonst daran verdient. Niemand wird 5 Jahre Entwicklung finanzieren
und sich dann mit 500.000-1.000.000 verkauften Exemplaren, aber nur 100.000 festen Abonnements zufrieden geben.

Als Beispiel hier mal eine "Milchmädchenrechnung": 100.000 Abo's mal 12 ergeben 1,2 Mio. im Monat, 14,4 im Jahr.
Fixe Kosten für Betrieb, Marketing, Support, Verwaltung 800.000 im Monat, Tendenz steigend. 
Bleiben von den 14,4 Mio. im Jahr am Ende noch 4,8 Mio. übrig, davon kassiert der Staat je nach Land zwischen 40 und 60%
Nehmen wir die Hälfte, bleibt ein Gewinn von 2,4 Mio. im Jahr. Nimmt man des Weiteren an, das Spiel hat in der Entwicklung 10 Mio. (billig!)
gekostet. Dann hätte es sich in gut 4 Jahren amortisiert und würde erst dann wirklich Gewinn abwerfen. Natürlich sind hier jetzt eine Menge
möglicher weiterer Faktoren gar nicht mit einbezogen, aber das kann sich ja nun jeder selbst ausmalen. Selbst wenn man alle diese
hypothetischen Zahlen durch andere, vielleicht realistischere ersetzt, wird man immer zu dem gleichen Ergebnis kommen: 
Es ist alles nicht so einfach, wie viele denken!

Warum sollte Warhammer einen anderen Spielerkreis als WoW ansprechen? Ich denke genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
WoW hat nämlich, falls es einigen immer noch nicht klar sein sollte, die Welt der MMORPG's gewaltig verändert.
Waren es früher hauptsächlich "Freaks", Liebhaber von langanhaltendem Spielspaß, die in vertrauter Umgebung, mit gleichgesinnten
über Jahre hinweg, ein Spiel gespielt haben, so wurde durch WoW quasi Fast Food eingeführt. Leicht verdaulich und zugänglich.
Für viele war WoW das erste Online-Spiel überhaupt und heute gibt es auf diesem Planeten etwa 10 Mio. Leute mehr, die sich
"Experten für MMORPG's" nennen, also auch weit mehr potenzielle Käufer für Spiele dieser Art. Spiele wie AOC, Lotro oder WAR
können nun nicht im Traum daran denken WoW vom Thron zu stoßen, sondern höchstens wie sie ein möglichst großes Stück von
dem fetten Kuchen abbekommen können. Das aber schaffen sie nur in dem sie auch Fast Food produzieren. Schwer verdauliches
wird immer nur ein Nischendasein fristen und so etwas zu entwickeln kann sich beim heute notwendigen Aufwand niemand mehr 
leisten. Die Zeiten als ein paar Individualisten in 1 Jahr ein prima Spiel für Feinschmecker programmiert haben, sind längst vorbei.

Ebenso sind die Zeiten vorbei, als man, wie z.B. in DAOC oder Everquest, relativ erwachsene Communities hatte, denen nicht nur
am Spiel, sondern auch an der Gemeinschaft etwas lag. Meiner Einschätzung nach scheissen nämlich 90% der heutigen Spieler darauf.
Hauptsache sie haben die geilsten Items, die dümmsten Gilden- oder Charakternamen und können in PvP möglichst viele Emotes
spammen. 

Nach 1 Woche Warhammer möchte ich sagen, dass ich jetzt schon traurig bin, weil hier ein Spiel mit vielen sehr guten Ansätzen, an
verfehlter Planung zu scheitern droht. Es ist ein Trauerspiel wenn man auf 80% der Server nicht mal seine Rufbelohnungen für die
Stufen von 12-32 bekommen kann, weil nie auch nur eine der entsprechenden Burgen von der eigenen Fraktion (in der Regel Ordnung)
kontrolliert wird. Man findet auch kaum Leute für die Szenarios, oder öffentliche Quests und so wird das Ganze ausgesprochen mühsam,
ja leider sogar langweilig. Ich renne seit Stufe 12 alleine auf "meinem" Server herum und frage mich wo nur die anderen Spieler sind.
Man erschrickt beinahe wenn dann doch mal einer an einem vorbeikommt.

herzlichst

Mac


----------



## lordpa (17. Oktober 2008)

MacLag schrieb:


> Als Beispiel hier mal eine "Milchmädchenrechnung": 100.000 Abo's mal 12 ergeben 1,2 Mio. im Monat, 14,4 im Jahr.
> Fixe Kosten für Betrieb, Marketing, Support, Verwaltung 800.000 im Monat, Tendenz steigend.
> Bleiben von den 14,4 Mio. im Jahr am Ende noch 4,8 Mio. übrig, davon kassiert der Staat je nach Land zwischen 40 und 60%
> Nehmen wir die Hälfte, bleibt ein Gewinn von 2,4 Mio. im Jahr. Nimmt man des Weiteren an, das Spiel hat in der Entwicklung 10 Mio. (billig!)
> ...



Sop also die Rechnung ist nicht falsch - jedoch vergisst du hier die Erstanschaffungskosten von ca 45&#8364; (wieviel hier die developer abbekommen weiß ich nicht - ich gehe von 50% aus - 22&#8364...du wirst dir selbst ausrechnen können, dass die amortisation  um eineiges vor rückt. 
auch die 40-60% kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. ich kenne hier nur das Ö steuerrecht, welches, solange das geld im betrieb bleibt, nur 25% abzugeben sind. kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es bei euch anders ist.

wenn dir langweilig ist rechne es dir nochmal aus...wäre auch für mich interessant. jedoch gehe von einer amortisation innerhalb der ersten 2 jahre aus.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ich wette 90% der Spieler haben noch keinen Questtext gelesen und erkennen deshalb keinen roten Faden



Da gehöre ich dazu. Ab Level 2 hab ich die Quests dann ganz bleiben lassen und nur noch per Szenario gelevelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Levelanstieg wird immer weiter beschleunigt, der ganze Kram vor 40 ist m.E. nur die Vorbereitung auf den eigentlichen Hauptteil des Spiels, nämlich das 40er RvR.

Irgendwie fehlt mir dieses Gefühl, mit einem Level-Up irgendwas erreicht zu haben und einen Charakter "wachsen" zu sehen. In WAR ist für mich das Leveln wirklich nur lästig und nur eine Sache, die ich möglichst schnell aus dem Weg haben will, damit ich ab 40 an meinem Rufrang arbeiten kann.

Vielleicht hab ich zu viele Chars in zu vielen MMOs hochgelevelt und einfach generell den Spaß daran verloren, aber meinetwegen könnten die alle neu erschaffenen Chars optional auch gleich auf 40 setzen, wenn man einmal die niedrigstufigen Tiers gesehen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (17. Oktober 2008)

@Mac_Lag :

Vor WoW gab es kaum MMO´s die mehr als 500.000 Abos hatten. Eigentlich gab es sie gar nicht.

UO hatte zu seiner Topzeit etwa 250.000, Daoc so um die 300.000, EQ um die 450.000.

Der grösste Teil hatte max. 250.000

Also kann das nicht ganz stimmen, dass man 500.000 - 1.000.000 Abos braucht damit ein MMO erfolgreich ist, denn UO, Daoc und EQ waren enorm erfolgreich und hielten sich über Jahre auf dem Markt.

Man muss das ganze in Relation zu den Entwicklungskosten/Betriebskosten sehen. WoW hatte eine recht lange Entwicklungszeit (glaube 4 oder 5 Jahre waren es). WAR gerade mal 2,5 Jahre


Für mich ist ein MMO erfolgreich, wenn der Verkauf des Spiels die Entwicklungskosten abdeckt und die Aboeinnahmen die Betriebskosten !


----------



## Lumpi667 (17. Oktober 2008)

Es wurde in einem Fernsehbericht über Onlien Spiele mal gesagt das etwa 50.000 bis 100.000 Abbonenten ausreichen um ein Spiel kommerziell erfolgreich zu machen.
In einem ihrer Jahresberichte hat NCSoft die Jahresbetriebskosten ihrer Server mit 300.000 € (oder waren es $? Zumindest war es ziemlich "wenig").


----------



## Aronja (3. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Hab mal gelesen es gibt sogar noch einen Meridian 59 Server auf dem sich immernoch etwa 50 hartgesottene tummeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Meridian 59 das erste MMORPG kam 1996 raus sogar noch vor dem Bekannten Ultima Online welches 1997 veröffentlich wurde. Ich habe mal aus intresse das Meridian die Trial version angetestet die Leute sind sehr sehr freundlich i.d.r sind so 3-10 leute on.  Unglaublich aber wahr ein GM kam sogar vorbei und gab mir rüstung und etwas start kapital das fand ich sehr aufmerksam hat mir sogar paar funktionen des spiels erklärt.


----------



## Aronja (3. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> @Mac_Lag :
> 
> Vor WoW gab es kaum MMO´s die mehr als 500.000 Abos hatten. Eigentlich gab es sie gar nicht.
> 
> ...




WAR hatte nur 2,5 jahre weil die viel fachwissen aus DAOC mitnehmen konnten. In Daoc haben die schon für WAR geübt die haben bei DAOC z.b das Questsystem von WAR erstmal getestet das kam dann dort rein gesetzt.  

von DAOC gibt es sogar server mit besonderen regelwerk die nicht mehr zusammen gelegt werden können in Europa weil es keine weiteren server mit dem Regelwerk gibt auf dennen so 0-20 Spieler eingeloggt sind (je nach uhrzeit) - dennoch werden die nicht runtergefahren , nicht jeder Server ist gleichteuer im betrieb man kann ja Rescouren abziehen wenn man die Tendenz bemerkt das die Spielerzahlen runtergehen dann muss der Server ja nicht mehr so leistungsfähig sein.


----------



## xaxoon (3. November 2008)

Aronja schrieb:


> WAR hatte nur 2,5 jahre weil die viel fachwissen aus DAOC mitnehmen konnten. In Daoc haben die schon für WAR geübt die haben bei DAOC z.b das Questsystem von WAR erstmal getestet das kam dann dort rein gesetzt.
> 
> von DAOC gibt es sogar server mit besonderen regelwerk die nicht mehr zusammen gelegt werden können in Europa weil es keine weiteren server mit dem Regelwerk gibt auf dennen so 0-20 Spieler eingeloggt sind (je nach uhrzeit) - dennoch werden die nicht runtergefahren , nicht jeder Server ist gleichteuer im betrieb man kann ja Rescouren abziehen wenn man die Tendenz bemerkt das die Spielerzahlen runtergehen dann muss der Server ja nicht mehr so leistungsfähig sein.


und um das mitzuteilen, hast du einen wochenalten beitrag ausgegraben, an den sich keiner mehr erinnert?
und dann gleich doppel post? omg.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmedar (3. November 2008)

Aktuell Meridian 59 :  6 spieler online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Dalmedar (3. November 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> und um das mitzuteilen, hast du einen wochenalten beitrag ausgegraben, an den sich keiner mehr erinnert?
> und dann gleich doppel post? omg....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




na und


----------



## Efgrib (3. November 2008)

aber jetzt gibts zahlen:

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,665516/News/EA_W...rhammer_und_Co/

"Das kürzlich erschienene Online-Rollenspiel Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning kommt laut Finanzbericht auf 1,2 Millionen verkaufte Kopien. Die aktuelle Spielerzahl liege weltweit bei 800.000." 

das heisst ein drittel hat nicht verlängert.


----------



## Henn0 (3. November 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> aber jetzt gibts zahlen:
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/aid,665516/News/EA_W...rhammer_und_Co/
> 
> ...


Ich bin ein Experte in der Sache, aber heißt das nicht das 1,2 Millionen Kopien and die Händler verkauft wurden, und davon 800.000 Exemplare von Spielern gekauft wurden?


----------



## Eraluan1 (3. November 2008)

Nein, 1.5Mio wurden an die Händler verkauft, 1,2Mio von Spielern gekauft und 800000 Spielen jetzt noch


----------



## Geige (3. November 2008)

das werden sicher noch mehr leute!


----------



## makkaal (3. November 2008)

> das werden sicher noch mehr leute!


Klar, wenn die Leute aufhören, sich gegenseitig die Köpfe einzuschlagen, welches Spiel angeblich besser ist und WAR sich ein paar Monate über Wasser hält mit weiteren Updates/Fixes und kostenlosem (nachgelieferten) Content, ja, dann könnt ich mir vorstellen, werden das auch noch ein paar mehr.
Ich warte derzeit auf den europäischen Chartransfer... seit die Warteschlangen weg sind, ist es eine Qual auf einem der jüngeren und damit leereren Server zu spielen...

Mich wundern die Zahlen von 800k Spielern weltweit, wenn ich bedenke, dass prä-OB über 800k Bewerber für die OB auf der Mythic HP gezählt wurden. Andererseits ist es mir auch lieber, nicht einen Marktoberen zu spielen. Mehr Innovationen, mehr Interaktion mit der Community waren meines Erachtens die Folgen geringerer Spielerzahlen.


----------



## Twibble (3. November 2008)

EVE Online hat sich über fünf Jahre auch langsam hochgearbeitet. Am Anfang haben alle geschrien 'in einem halben Jahr sind alle weg', jetzt sind es glaube ich knapp 300k Subscriber und das Ding rollt (ein Server(cluster), kein Sharding). Ein MMOG muss reifen - am Anfang ist alles immer inkomplett, buggy und feature-arm. Ich hab DAoC ganz am Anfang gespielt, und da gab es auch nix tolles im RvR.

Hier steht natürlich noch EA dahinter, und die neigen zu seltsamen Entscheidungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jay316 (3. November 2008)

Hmm, dafür das dass Game erst ein paar Tage / Wochen alt ist, klingt das doch ganz akzeptabel. Ich meine ich bin kein Experte auf diesem Gebiet, aber man könnte meinen, das die Jungs damit zufrieden sein können. Allerdings wollen wir uns nichts vormachen und eingestehen, das sie auch ein paar gute Vorbilder, sowie genug Erfahrung mit DAOC hatten. Ich für meinen Teil werde weiterhin schauen was uns noch so geboten wird. Potenzial ist auf jeden Fall genug da.

Greetz


----------



## Yoll (3. November 2008)

Jay316 schrieb:


> Hmm, dafür das dass Game erst ein paar Tage / Wochen alt ist, klingt das doch ganz akzeptabel. Ich meine ich bin kein Experte auf diesem Gebiet, aber man könnte meinen, das die Jungs damit zufrieden sein können. Allerdings wollen wir uns nichts vormachen und eingestehen, das sie auch ein paar gute Vorbilder, sowie genug Erfahrung mit DAOC hatten. Ich für meinen Teil werde weiterhin schauen was uns noch so geboten wird. Potenzial ist auf jeden Fall genug da.
> 
> Greetz



Potenzial hatte AoC sogar noch mehr...und ist gnadenlos gefloppt.
Ich sehe es so: Wenn es den Leuten nach dem Freimonat oder dem ersten Bezahlmonat keinen Spaß mehr macht, dann werden die meisten Leute es auch nie wieder spielen. Wer reaktiviert schon ein Spiel wenn er bereits einmal enttäuscht wurde? Das dürften die wenigsten sein.
Und es haben schon viele mit WAR aufgehört.... Von daher sehe ich keine große Zukunft für dieses Spiel mehr.

Vangiard, HGL, AoC und nun WAR. Wer kräht in einem Jahr noch diesen Spielen?
Sicher: Ganz harte Fanbois gibt es immer. Aber was macht ein MMORPG aus? Richtig: Daß es VIELE Leute spielen. Ansonsten ist es tot.


----------



## spiegelblank (3. November 2008)

man kann sich wirklich darauf freuen, wenn ab dem 14.11. die ganzen "ich schreib mal was in ein war-forum, weil ich ja 3 wochen war gespielt habe" Besucher wieder verschwunden sind.

DAOC EQ2 WOW Vanguard WAR LOTR

warum interessieren sich eigentlich alle immer dafür was andere  spielen. 

Mir macht jetzt  WAR spass, und morgen   wer weiß...

Verkaufs- oder Accountzahlen interssieren mich nicht. Warum auch: ich spiele mit max. ca.  40 netten Leuten und nicht mit 11. Mio oder 100.000. 

Kleine Communitys haben übrigens einen großen Vorteil: Unsoziales Verhalten wirkt sich stärker aus; und WAR ist ein sehr  gruppeorientiertes Spiel    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (3. November 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Klar, wenn die Leute aufhören, sich gegenseitig die Köpfe einzuschlagen, welches Spiel angeblich besser ist und WAR sich ein paar Monate über Wasser hält mit weiteren Updates/Fixes und kostenlosem (nachgelieferten) Content, ja, dann könnt ich mir vorstellen, werden das auch noch ein paar mehr.



Es werden ischer weiterhin buges gefixet und neuer content ist ja schon in sicht!

Und das köpfe einschlagend er verschiedenen fanboy gruppen aus unterschiedlichen mmorpgs
wird isch mit der zeit auch geben den wow fanboys ist halt jetzt langweilig und sie sind neidisch auf viele dinge die war hat
wow aber nicht spätestens wenn wotlk raus ist gibt sich die anti-war flamerei der wow fanboys wie ich glaube!


----------



## Brummbör (3. November 2008)

welcher content ist in sicht? sorry hab die letzte zeit wenig mitbekommen. weiss nur von neuen klassen aber was kommt noch?


----------



## kepptn (3. November 2008)

Um mal auf das Thema zurückzukommen:

Bei GIGA wurde am WE erwähnt das 800k aktive Accounts bestehen.


----------



## Evereve (3. November 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Andererseits ist es mir auch lieber, nicht einen Marktoberen zu spielen. Mehr Innovationen, mehr Interaktion mit der Community waren meines Erachtens die Folgen geringerer Spielerzahlen.




Das kann ich so vollkommen unterschreiben. 
Wenn ich mir Wow heute anseh und es mir früher vergleiche....
Spiele verkommen oft zu einem absoluten Einheitsbrei weil der Hersteller versucht, die breite Masse zufrieden zu stellen. Das Flair des Spiels geht irgendwann vollkommen unter. 
Das gleiche mit der Community. Anfangs in Wow total von der zu Beginn hilfsbereiten, freundlichen Community total angetan ist selbige heute einer der Hauptgründe, warum Wow nur noch nervt. 

Ich hoffe, WAR droht nicht das selbe Schicksal, wenn die Acc Zahlen noch steigen, wovon ich persönlich ausgehe. 
Viele Leute meines Bekanntenkreises (sowie auch ich) haben nach schlechten Erfahrungen mit AOC erst mal die Finger von WAR gelassen. Nachdem jetzt so gute Rückmeldungen kamen, habe ich es mir geholt und einige Bekannten zogen nach. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das mehreren so geht.


----------



## Ascían (3. November 2008)

Interessant. Heisst also, die Spielerzahl ist nochmals um 50.000 gestiegen (750.000 war der letzte Stand), und dass wo wir uns jetzt im ersten Bezahlmonat befinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nice nice, so kann's weiter gehen. Auch eine Durchverkaufsrate von 80% ist wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## Sharymir (3. November 2008)

Auriuss schrieb:


> Hiho wollt mal fragen ob schon erste Spielerzahlen bekannt sind...hab schon haufenweise foren durchsucht aber nix gefunden.
> Weiviel Spieler es genau werden kann man nach den ersten 4 Tagen ja noch nicht sagen, aber son paar erste Zahlen werden jawohl irgendwo bekannt sein.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach is die Nachfrage nach Warhammer ja schon riesengroß *und dürfte HdRo* und AoC schon überholt haben, aber im saturn letztens hatten die noch regalweise Spiele rumstehen und von nem ausverkauf war nix zu sehen.
> ...



Das Game ist so geil das ich mein Abo gecanceled habe!SCs ein Witz gehen immer die gleichen auf und man wartet stundenlang,RvR selbst auf Open RvR Realms nahezu nicht vorhanden,2 Berufe die absolut langweilig sind und sonstiger Content?Belagerungen sind auch mangelware....

Hinzu kommt die geniale Performance.Im Vergleich zu HdRO hat War huddelgrafik auch nach meiner Meinung nicht so viel besser als WoW ABER Hardwareanfoderungen die alles sprengen!Selbst auf meinem Q6600,ATI3650 (512mb) und 4GB Ram ruckt es in niedrigsten Einstellungen....am schlimmsten in den SCs.....

Zu Anfang Klassen gestrichen die nachgereicht werden sollten...okay 2 der 4 fehlenden kommen jetzt aber ein wird definitiv ganz gestrichen usw usf.


Für mich ist Warhammer ein Blender und ich war/bin über kein Game annährend so verärgert wie über Warhammer und GOA.


Vor allem das es HdRO überholt haben soll.......das zeugt doch davon wie simpel und schlecht der Geschmack der Masse ist!Wenn ich PvP will spiel ich GW....anspruchsvolles und Grafik saugeiles PvE und RPG bei HdRO...wo bitte kann War bei beiden Produkten mithalten?


Wacht mal auf und hört auf zu träumen und euch selbst glücklich zu schwätzen nur weil ihr so von Blizz wegkommt!


----------



## Lari (3. November 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> blubb


Ein Frage zitieren, und in keinsterweise darauf eingehen, sondern nur Warhammer flamen. Sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du bist auch so ein Kandidat für das "Nörgelkind 2008", ist nicht der erste Beitrag in dieser Art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (3. November 2008)

Stell dir vor es ist Krieg und keiner geht hin...

Dass nichts im Open RvR los ist liegt ja nicht am Spiel sondern an den Menschen ... Auf Erengrad geht immer was - nur kurz an ein Keep klopfen schon sind 6 Order Warbands da ;-)


----------



## Ascían (3. November 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> [insert random flame here]



Du lernst es auch nie, was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sogar in einem Jubelfred zu weiter steigenden Spielerzahlen postest du deinen Polarisierungsmüll...


----------



## Ascían (3. November 2008)

...ein Hoch auf Doppelposts und WLAN.


----------



## Lari (3. November 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Vor allem das es HdRO überholt haben soll.......das zeugt doch davon wie simpel und schlecht der Geschmack der Masse ist!Wenn ich PvP will spiel ich GW....anspruchsvolles und Grafik saugeiles PvE und RPG bei HdRO...wo bitte kann War bei beiden Produkten mithalten?


Man könnte jetzt auf die Idee kommen, du wärst ein HdRO Fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedenfalls musste ich gut lachen bei deinem Kreuzzug gegen WAR.


----------



## Churchak (3. November 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Und es haben schon viele mit WAR aufgehört.... Von daher sehe ich keine große Zukunft für dieses Spiel mehr.


wär ja schon mal was schöns wenn du mit WAR aufhörn würdest und obendrein gleich noch aufhöhren würdest deine jammerposts hier im WARteil des forums zu posten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Twibble schrieb:


> EVE Online hat sich über fünf Jahre auch langsam hochgearbeitet. Am Anfang haben alle geschrien 'in einem halben Jahr sind alle weg', jetzt sind es glaube ich knapp 300k Subscriber und das Ding rollt (ein Server(cluster), kein Sharding). Ein MMOG muss reifen - am Anfang ist alles immer inkomplett, buggy und feature-arm. Ich hab DAoC ganz am Anfang gespielt, und da gab es auch nix tolles im RvR.


naja gibt aber imo auch seit jahren keine alternativ MMO zu EVE.sprich wer nen MMO im weltall ,mit raumschlachten und so,spieln will kommt an EVE imo nicht vorbei.


----------



## Astravall (3. November 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Das Game ist so geil das ich mein Abo gecanceled habe!SCs ein Witz gehen immer die gleichen auf und man wartet stundenlang,RvR selbst auf Open RvR Realms nahezu nicht vorhanden,2 Berufe die absolut langweilig sind und sonstiger Content?Belagerungen sind auch mangelware....
> 
> Hinzu kommt die geniale Performance.Im Vergleich zu HdRO hat War huddelgrafik auch nach meiner Meinung nicht so viel besser als WoW ABER Hardwareanfoderungen die alles sprengen!Selbst auf meinem Q6600,ATI3650 (512mb) und 4GB Ram ruckt es in niedrigsten Einstellungen....am schlimmsten in den SCs.....
> 
> ...



Da machst du aber irgendwas falsch, denn ich spiele auf meinem iMac Core 2 Duo, ATi HD2600 und 4 GB Ram (Wobei 32Bit WinXP nur 3GB verwalten kann) auf jetzt halt dich fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : 1920x1200 ... VOLLE Details. Es wird nur bei manchen Zaubereffekten (beim Sigmarpriester z.b.) leicht rucklig. Aber ansonsten wird die Welt flüssig ohne Ruckeln dargestellt (wenn man von einem kurzen Hackler bei Zonenübergängen absieht wo er die neue Zone lädt).

Und so schlecht sieht das nun wirklich net aus. Ich muss mal bei Gelegenheit nen Screenshot posten. Ich finde gerade Gebäude und Charaktere sind ungemein Detailreich. Kein Vergleich zu den Dreiecken die man bei WoW zu Gesicht bekommt.

Dein Rechner sollte normal um einiges schneller sein. Nutzt du XP oder Vista?

Was den Rest deiner Kritik angeht ... naja deine Meinung mir macht es tierisch Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

EDIT: Ach so .. n ur so am Rand: Die Eine Klasse wird nicht gestrichen sondern durch eine andere ersetzt.

MfG Michael


----------



## Sharymir (3. November 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Da machst du aber irgendwas falsch, denn ich spiele auf meinem iMac Core 2 Duo, ATi HD2600 und 4 GB Ram (Wobei 32Bit WinXP nur 3GB verwalten kann) auf jetzt halt dich fest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nice das es hier auch Leute gibt die vernünftig antworten können und nicht wie die anderen Kleinkinder oben bei denen wahrscheinlich die Eltern die Abogebühren berappen.

Mein Betriebssytem ist Vista 64.....aber bei den Mindestaforderungen über die mein PC weit drüber liegt sollte sowas eigentlich nicht der Fall sein von wegen Ruckler etc.Und ich steh offensichtlich nicht allein da.....die Foren sind doch voll von Klagen über miese Performance...


Richtig,Meinungen sind immer subjektiv.Langzeitmotivation hat das Spiel nicht.Für nen kurzes PVP Match reicht auch WoW mit Arenen und BGs....ich bin zutiefst entäuscht von WAR.



Ach ja richtig...ich liebe HdRO und bin mir durchaus bewusst das auch das Macken hat und zu Anfang massig hatte.PvP ist da so gut wie gar nicht vorhanden (riesen Manko!) überm Daumen gepeilt ebenso wie WoW dennoch vielseitiger und besser als Warhammer.Wenn mir jetzt einer sagt "Ja das brauch aber Zeit wie alle Games am Anfang..." mag ja sein aber ich hab genug Gründe oben angeführt warum ich nicht mein Geld dafür "rauswerfen" muss derweil sich irgendwann mal die Performance ändert.

Und ehrlich?Ich denke das dass Verkaufszahlen gelabere Propaganda und ne Lüge ist!Kolege zockt das Game immer noch und Spielerzahl kommt selbst am Weekend und abends nicht mehr über Mittel hinweg!Freundin arbeitet bei Media Markt und sagt das in der Woche ne handvoll davon über die Ladentheke wanderen!Welchen Grund die haben sollte zu lügen wüsst ich gern.....


Wer meint damit spass zu haben okay....aber HdRO schlechter hinzustellen  als das ,in meinen Augen Betaprodukt,finde ich schon dreist!


----------



## softcake_orange (3. November 2008)

Es sind knapp über 800.000 Spieler. 

Quelle: GIGA News ca. vor einer Woche.


----------



## Katharsis666 (3. November 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Das Game ist so geil das ich mein Abo gecanceled habe!SCs ein Witz gehen immer die gleichen auf und man wartet stundenlang,RvR selbst auf Open RvR Realms nahezu nicht vorhanden,2 Berufe die absolut langweilig sind und sonstiger Content?Belagerungen sind auch mangelware....
> 
> Hinzu kommt die geniale Performance.Im Vergleich zu HdRO hat War huddelgrafik auch nach meiner Meinung nicht so viel besser als WoW ABER Hardwareanfoderungen die alles sprengen!Selbst auf meinem Q6600,ATI3650 (512mb) und 4GB Ram ruckt es in niedrigsten Einstellungen....am schlimmsten in den SCs.....
> 
> ...



Naja für MICH hat seit DaoC/WoW kein Spiel diesen lvl/Spieltrieb verursacht wie WAR gerade(Ja ich find auch gefallen am Questen bei WAR), kein GW, kein AoC und kein HdRO es fesselt einfach und das RvR nix los ist wird sich denk ich auch bald einpendeln wenn genügend 40er da sind, zumindest auf unserem Realm gehört ein Keep nie sehr lange der selben Seite. Denke bei einem RvR MMO spielt die Comm die grösste Rolle und die muss sich jetzt erstmal aufbauen. Und zum Thema glücklich schwatzen weils dir nicht gefällt muss es nicht auch bei den anderen der Fall sein oder?


----------



## Flanko (3. November 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Für mich ist Warhammer ein Blender und ich war/bin über kein Game annährend so verärgert wie über Warhammer und GOA.




Bin ganz deiner Meinung PvP/RvR scheiße wird nach und nach langweilig .

Grafik ? Ist doch ein Witz WoW hat sogar eine bessere (geschmacksache ok,ok)

Systemanforderung ? O.M.G auf meinem q6600 auf 3,2ghz übertaktet und meine 4870er graka können war nichtmal auf mittleren Details auf 40+ abspielen nach 1 h fängt es abnromal an zu ruckeln .

Pve kennen die Entwickler nicht .


Kundendienst bei War? 1 Zigeuner am Telefon und an seinem Windows 1.0 Rechner .


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (3. November 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Vor allem das es HdRO überholt haben soll.......das zeugt doch davon wie simpel und schlecht der Geschmack der Masse ist!Wenn ich PvP will spiel ich GW....anspruchsvolles und Grafik saugeiles PvE und RPG bei HdRO...wo bitte kann War bei beiden Produkten mithalten?



GW PVP fand ich den schlechtesten PVP, den ich jemals in einem "MMORPG" gesehen habe (persönliche Meinung, kann ich ja nichts für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Hatte mir GW gekauft und nach 4 Tagen samt Account verkauft.

Und weiß du auch warum? Weil ich instanzierten PVP hasse, vor allem noch mit so wenigen Spielern gleichzeitig. 

Wo Warhammer Online die beiden Titel übertrumpft? Massenschlachten. Sie werden kommen, sobald die Masse auf 40 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Teilweise gibt es sie ja jetzt schon.



Flanko schrieb:


> Grafik ? Ist doch ein Witz WoW hat sogar eine bessere (geschmacksache ok,ok)
> 
> Systemanforderung ? O.M.G auf meinem q6600 auf 3,2ghz übertaktet und meine 4870er graka können war nichtmal auf mittleren Details auf 40+ abspielen nach 1 h fängt es abnromal an zu ruckeln .
> 
> Pve kennen die Entwickler nicht .




Grafik ist immer Geschmackssache, aber WAR ist technisch definitiv vor WoW, alleien schon die Vegetation ist bei WAR viel besser als bei WoW. Schau doch mal bei WoW Bäume oder Pflanzen an, die sehen total lächerlich aus. Chars auch nicht wirklich detailliert. Es ist eben "nur" stimmig, aber technisch VÖLLIG veraltet. Texturen vom letzten Jahrtausend.

Systemanforderungen... da gebe ich dir Recht, habe selber einen E8400 @ 3.87GHZ, 4GB Ram und eine 8800GTS @ 9800GTx++ inklusive Vista 64. 

Im RVR schalt ich alle Details ab, allerdings 4x AA und 16x AF bleiben aktiviert, dann sieht es trotzdem noch schön aus, und läuft auch flüssig.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. November 2008)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Massenschlachten. Sie werden kommen, sobald die Masse auf 40 ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gab es gestern und vorgestern schon im Nachtfeuerpass auf Erengrad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stundenlange Schlachten ^^


----------



## Ichweissnichts (3. November 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Und ehrlich?Ich denke das dass Verkaufszahlen gelabere Propaganda und ne Lüge ist!Kolege zockt das Game immer noch und Spielerzahl kommt selbst am Weekend und abends nicht mehr über Mittel hinweg!Freundin arbeitet bei Media Markt und sagt das in der Woche ne handvoll davon über die Ladentheke wanderen!Welchen Grund die haben sollte zu lügen wüsst ich gern.....




Weil deine Freundin in einem Media-Markt in Unterturkheim-West kaum Spiele verkauft, und die Bevölkerung auf dem Server von deinem Kumpel meist nur als mittel angezeigt wird, haben die bei den Spielerzahlen gelogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geil, ich liebe solch wissenschaftlich ermittelte Statistiken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jay316 (3. November 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Nice das es hier auch Leute gibt die vernünftig antworten können und nicht wie die anderen Kleinkinder oben bei denen wahrscheinlich die Eltern die Abogebühren berappen.
> 
> Mein Betriebssytem ist Vista 64.....aber bei den Mindestaforderungen über die mein PC weit drüber liegt sollte sowas eigentlich nicht der Fall sein von wegen Ruckler etc.Und ich steh offensichtlich nicht allein da.....die Foren sind doch voll von Klagen über miese Performance...
> 
> ...



Hmm das mit der Performance ist so eine Sache. Als ich mit Vista spielte hatte ich auch derbe Probleme. Mit XP auf dem gleichen Rechner komischer Weise nicht. Was jetzt woran liegt kann ich nicht sagen da es nicht wirklich mein Fachgebiet ist, aber Fakt ist das ich mit dem Problem nicht alleine bin, da einige meiner Kollegen auch unter Vista mit dem Spiel Performanceprobleme haben.

Und Leute, hört doch mal auf mit dem ganzen das Spiel ist crab das Spiel ist der hammer in China ist ein Sack Reis umgekippt etc. Gelaber auf. Warum gibt es so viele Spiele???? Richtiiiiiiiig weil jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat. Wer jetzt was lieber spielt oder warum es nachts kälter als draussen ist, ist doch mal sowas von egal. Jedem das seine und fertig. Ich spiele zur Zeit sogar WOW und Warhammer, und kann mich nicht so wirklich von einem trennen. Über kurz oder lang werde ich es aber müssen, weil meine Freundin mich sonst einweisen lässt xD Ausserdem hat jedes der Games Vor- sowie Nachteile und jeder soll spielen was er mag. Ständig irgendwelche Threads deswegen vollzumüllen ist nicht Sinn und Zweck des Forums denke ich. Deswegen nochmal für alle:

Jeder soll spielen was er mag und was ihm Spaß macht. Bis jetzt hat jedes MMORPG seine Spieler auf irgendeine Art gefunden und somit eine Daseinsberechtigung.

So Far........


----------



## zadros (3. November 2008)

Erengrad ist eben DER Server wo sich die ganzen DAoC RvR Gilden tummeln da gibts von T2-T4 jeden Tag riesige open RvR Schlachten um Keeps


----------



## Churchak (3. November 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Und so schlecht sieht das nun wirklich net aus. Ich muss mal bei Gelegenheit nen Screenshot posten. Ich finde gerade Gebäude und Charaktere sind ungemein Detailreich. Kein Vergleich zu den Dreiecken die man bei WoW zu Gesicht bekommt.


die arbeit kannste dir sparen da schon unzählige male gemacht bzw wird doch das argument immer nur gebracht (war hat ne schlechtere grafik als wow) um ne reaktion zu provozieren mehr ned! ernst kann man das nun wirklich nicht nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sharymir schrieb:


> Wer meint damit spass zu haben okay....aber HdRO schlechter hinzustellen  als das ,in meinen Augen Betaprodukt,finde ich schon dreist!


ach du armer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich meine wer sich von post wie


Auriuss schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach is die Nachfrage nach Warhammer ja schon riesengroß und dürfte HdRo und AoC schon überholt haben, aber im saturn letztens hatten die noch regalweise Spiele rumstehen und von nem ausverkauf war nix zu sehen.


bedroht fühlt(hattest ja noch extra in deinem post [142] hdro fett unterstrichen)  bzw daraus liest das derjenige seinen "liebling" runter machen will oder schlecht hinstellen will, rausliest und sich erstmal ereifern muss und gegen das "lieblings" spiel des "bösen" flamen muss,kann einem nur leid tun! 
sorry aber atme mal mehr durch die hose das macht lockerer.


----------



## Lari (3. November 2008)

800.00 aktive Spieler sind aber nunmal mehr, als die momentanen HdRO Spieler. Trotzdem hat es niemand schlecht geredet.
Aber Sharymir hab ich ja zutiefst getroffen, dass direkt mal die "schlechte Flame"-Schublade geöffnet werden musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab nach meinem Freimonat HdRO nicht in irgendwelchen Foren geschrieben, was für ein Blender dieses Spiel ist, wie scheisse der Support ist und alle, die es dennoch spielen eigentlich dumm sind. Sagt schon einiges über Akzeptanz und Toleranz aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (3. November 2008)

800.000 sind verdammt viele ...

zu der ewigen "das ist besser" - "nein das" diskussion:

Ich mag HdRO, WAR und WoW und spiele alle 3 weiterhin wenn ich Zeit dafür hab.

JEDES Spiel hat seine subjektiv wahrgenommenen Vor- UND Nachteile! Das sollte mal einigen klar werden!


----------



## Manic2320 (3. November 2008)

hmm 800 000 sind recht viele wenn man denkt das Gratismonat ist bei den meisten schon um, doch muss man auch sagen das 400 000 Spieler aufgehört haben das ist auch verdammt viel.


----------



## Geige (3. November 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt die geniale Performance.Im Vergleich zu HdRO hat War huddelgrafik auch nach meiner Meinung nicht so viel besser als WoW ABER Hardwareanfoderungen die alles sprengen!Selbst auf meinem Q6600,ATI3650 (512mb) und 4GB Ram ruckt es in niedrigsten Einstellungen....am schlimmsten in den SCs.....


naja vl liegts auch and einer i-net verbindung!




Sharymir schrieb:


> Zu Anfang Klassen gestrichen die nachgereicht werden sollten...okay 2 der 4 fehlenden kommen jetzt aber ein wird definitiv ganz gestrichen usw usf.


dafür kommt auch eine ganz neue also erst mal sich n bisschen informieren!


Sharymir schrieb:


> Für mich ist Warhammer ein Blender und ich war/bin über kein Game annährend so verärgert wie über Warhammer und GOA.


wo bitteschön wirst du denn geblendet?
schon mal AoC gespielt dann weißt duw as ein blender ist!



Sharymir schrieb:


> Vor allem das es HdRO überholt haben soll.......das zeugt doch davon wie simpel und schlecht der Geschmack der Masse ist!Wenn ich PvP will spiel ich GW....anspruchsvolles und Grafik saugeiles PvE und RPG bei HdRO...wo bitte kann War bei beiden Produkten mithalten?
> 
> 
> Wacht mal auf und hört auf zu träumen und euch selbst glücklich zu schwätzen nur weil ihr so von Blizz wegkommt!



wenn jetzt auch schon die hdro spieler das flamen anfangen ist der weltuntergang nicht mehr weit,da
ich diese comunity eigentlich für relativ erwachsen und kiddy-frei in erinnerung habe!

Ach ja und GW ist einfach nur schrott,wenn du das hier erwähnst und mit WAR vergleichst , dann hast du beide spiele wohl
nicht wirklich gespielt!


----------



## Petera (3. November 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Nice das es hier auch Leute gibt die vernünftig antworten können und nicht wie die anderen Kleinkinder oben bei denen wahrscheinlich die Eltern die Abogebühren berappen.
> 
> Mein Betriebssytem ist Vista 64.....aber bei den Mindestaforderungen über die mein PC weit drüber liegt sollte sowas eigentlich nicht der Fall sein von wegen Ruckler etc.Und ich steh offensichtlich nicht allein da.....die Foren sind doch voll von Klagen über miese Performance...
> 
> ...



Herr der Ringe ist ein reines PVE-Spiel ohne jedes PvP. Es funktioniert deshalb so gut, sogar besser als WoW weil es kein PvP hat. Aber für eine PvP-Spieler ist es deshalb indiskutabel, und deshalb schlechter als WoW und als WaR.

Logik verstanden ?

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum du nicht bei deinem heißgeliebten Spiel bleibst und andere Leute in Ruhe lässt ? An Stelle deiner Mitspieler würde ich mich nach deinem Amoklauf schnellstens von dir distanzieren und vermeiden, mit dir auf einem Server gesehen zu werden.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Donnerbalken (3. November 2008)

Meine auch etwas zwischen 750.000 und 800.000 bei WAR gehört zu haben.

China Farmer nicht mit eingezählt =p


----------



## Geige (3. November 2008)

ich glaube die machen,anders als in wow einen ziemlich kleinen teil der 
spieler aus!


----------



## Neradox (3. November 2008)

Vielleicht sind viele Leute (so wie ich) auch noch nicht dazu gekommen, ihren Account zu verlängern? ;D

Nein mal im Ernst, 800.000 sind schon eine ganze Menge und ich bin mir sicher, dass noch viele dazukommen werden. WoW hat einen ständigen Zuwachs an Spielern, warum nicht auch WAR? Warum sollte es nicht Leute geben, die Später in ein Spiel einsteigen, aus welchem Grund auch immer? Mir egal, ob WoW zwei Drittel der Neukunden gewinnt, WAR ist ein geniales Spiel und ich liebe es. Und solange 800.000 Leute das selbe denken wird WAR auch weiterleben. Auch wenn die Server irgendwann mal zusammengelegt werden müssen ist mir das egal, denn wenn die Population der Server so bleibt, wie sie jetzt ist, bin ich mehr als zufrieden.
Mag sein, dass ich die rosa Brille auf habe, aber ich liebe WAR und will kein anderes Spiel.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (3. November 2008)

Manic2320 schrieb:


> hmm 800 000 sind recht viele wenn man denkt das Gratismonat ist bei den meisten schon um, doch muss man auch sagen das 400 000 Spieler aufgehört haben das ist auch verdammt viel.


Für 110.000 (CE-Besitzer) läuft immer noch die kostenlose Spielzeit bis zum 09.11.!


----------



## rosabuffed (3. November 2008)

Ich weiss nicht obs für diesen Thread schon zu spät ist aber hier noch ein paar interssante Zahlen:

- Die Entwicklung eines grossen p2p-MMOs dauert etwa 5 Jahre und kostet 50-100Mio
- Von einer verkauften Box, die mit etwa 50€ über die Theke geht sieht der Betreiber etwa 25€
- Von den Monatsbeiträgen bleiben für den Betreiber etwa 10€/Monat
- Laufende Kosten sind leider schwer zu schätzen 

Beispiel Aoc:
80Mio Entwicklungskosten
500k verkaufte boxen = 12,5Mio
etwa 200k Abos im ersten Jahr = 24Mio
etwa 100k Abos jedes weitere Jahr = 12 Mio/a
Laufende Kosten unbekannt aber sicherlich im einstelligen Mio-Bereich/a

Fazit für AoC: AoC deckt zwar die laufenden Kosten, die Entwicklungskosten werden aber nie eingespielt. => Funcom-Aktie down.
Fazit für WOW mit WOTL und 10mio Abos: Keine Gelddruckmaschine ist schneller.
Fazit für WAR...............


----------



## Geige (3. November 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Mir egal, ob WoW zwei Drittel der Neukunden gewinnt, WAR ist ein geniales Spiel und ich liebe es. Und solange 800.000 Leute das selbe denken wird WAR auch weiterleben. Auch wenn die Server irgendwann mal zusammengelegt werden müssen ist mir das egal, denn wenn die Population der Server so bleibt, wie sie jetzt ist, bin ich mehr als zufrieden.


jap seh ich genauso wenn die server-population so bleibt wie sie ist ist doch eh alles in ordnung =D


----------



## BlueIce84 (3. November 2008)

Da hier immer WoW mit angebracht wird:

Die haben nun 11 Mio. zahlende Kunden (-nach eigener Aussage, Premiere hatte auch ~1/3 seine Abo-Kunden gefakt...) warum muss eine Spielerweiterung wie WotLK dann trotzdem noch 30€ kosten? Und warum werden die Abo-Kosten nicht gesenkt?
Das sind Monatlich ~130 Mio. € die ihnen die Taschen füllen. Bekommt da etwa jemand den Ar*** nich voll genug!?  Sorry, ich verstehs einfach nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (3. November 2008)

Seltsam. Ich hatte fast Lust, hier zu posten, bis ich die neuen Flameeinträge gelesen habe.


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum du nicht bei deinem heißgeliebten Spiel bleibst und andere Leute in Ruhe lässt ?


Oh Gott, ja. Ich sag's immer wieder. Wieso reagiert alles auf solche einseitigen Möchtgernkritikposts wie den von Sharymir? Und dann auch noch beschweren, dass keiner vernünftig antworten würde *schüttelt resigniert den Kopf* Lernen die Leute nicht mehr die Grundregeln von Diskussionen in der Schule?
Selor Kiith, dein Typ wird gefragt...

Alter Scherge, wann wird endlich dieses dämliche hin und her aufhören?


----------



## HGVermillion (3. November 2008)

800.000 ist doch eine schöne Zahl, aber in einem Monat sind dann die Ganzen WoWler in Northrend, und die HdROler sind in Moria, mal gucken wie es dann mit den zahlen aussieht, wenn dann nicht gleich die hälfte abhaut ist das schlimste überstanden.


----------



## Enos (3. November 2008)

Also zur Grafik. Finde Die Effekte bisschen dolle übertrieben könnten ruhig weniger sein :-) Sonst Rest ist Top

Und zum Game selber.Also hab nichts besseres im PvP bereich erlebt wie in WAR,ScZ Naja wenn das Teamwork stimmt ist es ok,Aber das Beste ist wenn man die Burgen erorbert.... WAR ist schon geiles Game :-)


----------



## Geige (3. November 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Oh Gott, ja. Ich sag's immer wieder. Wieso reagiert alles auf solche einseitigen Möchtgernkritikposts wie den von Sharymir?



nunja weil ich das so nicht stehen lassen wollte,und er ja auch nicht direkt mit dem Holzhammer-Geflamed hat!

Ich denke auf so posts kann ma  schonnoch antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




die effekte kannst du ausmachen soweit ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helevorn (3. November 2008)

spielerzahlen sind erst nach wotlk + moria zu beurteilen ein nicht ganz kleiner anteil, meiner meinung nach, der war-kundschaft
setzt sich aus gelangweilten leuten zusammen die war nur zur überbrückung zocken. ganz speziell die herrschaft aus wow. denn die
dortige langweile kann schon körperliche schmerzen verursachen.

mein tipp zwischen 400k-500k wird es sich ansiedeln. für mehr fehlt substanz und langzeitmotivation. nicht jeder mag seine gebühren
für 999 mal hintereinander das selbe szenario, wo das team mit dem meisten knockback gewinnt, berappen weil sonst nichts los ist.


----------



## Geige (3. November 2008)

du spielst später ja keine Sz´s sondern (hoffentlich) open-rvr!

ich denke die gelangweilten sind zum großteil schon nach ihrem freimonat wieder weggegangen,da
ja zb in wow inzwischenzeit auch patch 3.0 auf die server geladen wurde!


----------



## Twibble (3. November 2008)

AlleNamenBereitsVerwendet schrieb:


> Da hier immer WoW mit angebracht wird:
> 
> Die haben nun 11 Mio. zahlende Kunden (-nach eigener Aussage, Premiere hatte auch ~1/3 seine Abo-Kunden gefakt...) warum muss eine Spielerweiterung wie WotLK dann trotzdem noch 30€ kosten? Und warum werden die Abo-Kosten nicht gesenkt?
> Das sind Monatlich ~130 Mio. € die ihnen die Taschen füllen. Bekommt da etwa jemand den Ar*** nich voll genug!?  Sorry, ich verstehs einfach nicht
> ...



Warum weniger nehmen wenn man mehr haben kann? Solange die Leute zahlen ist alles in Ordnung - ist ein Unternehmen und nicht die Wohlfahrt. Früher haben Computerspiele auch 50-60 DM gekostet, heute 50-60 Euro.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (3. November 2008)

Twibble schrieb:


> Warum weniger nehmen wenn man mehr haben kann? Solange die Leute zahlen ist alles in Ordnung - ist ein Unternehmen und nicht die Wohlfahrt. Früher haben Computerspiele auch 50-60 DM gekostet, heute 50-60 Euro.



Denke ich aber auch... Porsche macht ja seine Autos auch nicht billiger, weil sie von einem utopischen Gewinn zum anderen flitzen.


----------



## Mikehoof (3. November 2008)

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das die Jungs von Warhammer bei 500k zahlenden Kunden das Spiel als Erfolg werten würden. Wenn man bedenkt das es noch das Weihnachtsgeschäft gibt sind zurzeit 800k Spieler doch ein toller Erfolg.
Das bestätigt doch den Eindruck aus den versch. Foren wo eine Mehrzahl der Spieler im Endeffekt sehr zufrieden mit dem Spiel sind.


----------



## makkaal (3. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:
			
		

> nunja weil ich das so nicht stehen lassen wollte,und er ja auch nicht direkt mit dem Holzhammer-Geflamed hat!
> 
> Ich denke auf so posts kann ma schonnoch antworten
> 
> ...


Mir geht's grundsätzlich ähnlich, aber das ist genau das, was diese Leute wollen. Ich bin schon froh, dass keiner auf Yoll reagiert hat. Der hat sich schon genügend Freunde mit seinem fundamentfreien Propagandagesabbel á la "WAR ist scheiße! Ihr seid alle Fanbois, weil ihr es mögt/nicht meiner Meinung seid!" geschaffen.
Wenn ich merke, dass jemand partout keinen Plan vom Thema hat oder sich einen Furz dafür interessiert, wie das bei diesen beiden Exemplaren der Fall ist, dann kann mir das ziemlich egal sein. Ich wehre mich hart dagegen, dass jemand mir meinen Spaß am Spiel kaputt machen will, und bin daher froh, solch aggressive Schergen, denen die Meinungsfreiheit nur solange wichtig ist wie sie sie selbst ungefragt ausüben dürfen, nicht im Spiel selbst antreffen zu müssen. Von daher: /ignore.



> ich denke die gelangweilten sind zum großteil schon nach ihrem freimonat wieder weggegangen,da
> ja zb in wow inzwischenzeit auch patch 3.0 auf die server geladen wurde!


Das sehe ich auch so. Der Großteil hat bereits die Zeit herum und es ist durchaus leerer geworden. Keine Warteschlangen mehr und auf den US Servern sind bereits Chartransfers geplant. Es wird also noch alles gut *g*



> Früher haben Computerspiele auch 50-60 DM gekostet, heute 50-60 Euro.


Echt, haben sie? Ich erinnere mich daran, das damals frisch erschienene Max Payne für 90 DM gekauft zu haben...oder war's Black & White? Alter Scherge, wo war ich denn, als die Dinger noch so günstig waren?


----------



## Twibble (3. November 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Echt, haben sie? Ich erinnere mich daran, das damals frisch erschienene Max Payne für 90 DM gekauft zu haben...oder war's Black & White? Alter Scherge, wo war ich denn, als die Dinger noch so günstig waren?



Vielleicht in der Grundschule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Damals als der C64 neu war gab es viele Spiele sogar für 10-20 DM! OK, ich bin zu alt für diesen Scheiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmardin (3. November 2008)

Twibble schrieb:


> Vielleicht in der Grundschule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann mich noch daran erinnern das Bomber(Flugsim) um die 60 DM fürn C64 gekostet hat!!! Defender of the Crown war ja auch kein Schnäppchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (3. November 2008)

Schande, und ich dachte, ich wäre endlich einer der älteren - und darf dann feststellen, dass meine Jugendsünde größtenteils darin besteht, nie an einem C64 gespielt zu haben... das mit der Grundschule könnte fast hinkommen, erst so ab '93 kam das Interesse für PCs bei mir auf... und das bestand damals schon größtenteils aus zocken (*hust*)...


----------



## Kharlaros (3. November 2008)

Asmardin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Kann mich noch daran erinnern das Bomber(Flugsim) um die 60 DM fürn C64 gekostet hat!!! Defender of the Crown war ja auch kein Schnäppchen
> ...



Defender of the crown war aber jeden Pfenning wert ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@topic:
ich denke , dass hier noch ein bisschen gewartet werden sollte bis man sich über zahlen unterhält.
Nicht zuletzt verweise ich hier auf einen meiner Lieblingsweisheiten von einem gewissen Herrn Newton "Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast"


----------



## Petera (3. November 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Schande, und ich dachte, ich wäre endlich einer der älteren - und darf dann feststellen, dass meine Jugendsünde größtenteils darin besteht, nie an einem C64 gespielt zu haben... das mit der Grundschule könnte fast hinkommen, erst so ab '93 kam das Interesse für PCs bei mir auf... und das bestand damals schon größtenteils aus zocken (*hust*)...




Falls es dich tröstet, trotz meines Jahrganges ging das ganze Aufblühen der Games an mir vorbei. Erst 87, ein Jahr vor meinem Studium, habe ich mir einen Amiga und Elite zugelegt. Am Ende des Studiums ein PC, den ich erst für Badurs Gate aufgerüstet habe, seit dem bin ich von Rollenspielen nicht mehr losgegkommen.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## BlueIce84 (3. November 2008)

Das waren noch Zeiten... der gute A500 mit 1MB RAM Erweiterung und dazu noch Wings of Fury, Elvira oder Giana Sisters, was will man mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (3. November 2008)

> Am Ende des Studiums ein PC, den ich erst für Badurs Gate aufgerüstet habe, seit dem bin ich von Rollenspielen nicht mehr losgegkommen.


Ich fühl mich auf einmal so... so jung. Für Baldur's Gate aufrüsten... ich scheine die beste Zeit des Computers verpasst zu haben.


----------



## Asmardin (3. November 2008)

Boa Giana Sisters hätt ich fast vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber langsam zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: meiner Meinung nach muss man die Sache mit den Spielerzahlen erst Anfang nächsten Jahres betrachten. Dafür spricht, dass viele sich Wotlk anschauen und dann entscheiden zu welchem Spiel sie persönlich tendieren.


----------



## Petera (3. November 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich auf einmal so... so jung. Für Baldur's Gate aufrüsten... ich scheine die beste Zeit des Computers verpasst zu haben.



Meine Festplatte war zu klein...

Dafür hatte ich keinen Diskussionsunterricht in der Schule. Es hat doch manchmal Vorteile Jung zu sein.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Geige (3. November 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Schande, und ich dachte, ich wäre endlich einer der älteren - und darf dann feststellen, dass meine Jugendsünde größtenteils darin besteht, nie an einem C64 gespielt zu haben... das mit der Grundschule könnte fast hinkommen, erst so ab '93 kam das Interesse für PCs bei mir auf... und das bestand damals schon größtenteils aus zocken (*hust*)...


 da hast du´s eh noch gut die "goldene zocker zeit" hab ich verpasst da wurde ich gerade mal geboren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich denke,dass die jetztigen zahlen recht verlässlich sind
es könnten nochmal weniger/mehr werden wenn manchem troll auffällt,dass
pvp doch nicht so ganz das seine ist und er anch pve content schreiend zu wow zurückgeht!
Oder es werden mehr wenn so mancher wow spieler der auf (sry kenne keinen deutschen begriff)
Lake Wintergrasp (das neue openpvp gebiet in wow) doch nicht so der bringer ist und sich was anderes suchen!


----------



## Churchak (3. November 2008)

AlleNamenBereitsVerwendet schrieb:


> Das waren noch Zeiten... der gute A500 mit 1MB RAM Erweiterung und dazu noch Wings of Fury, Elvira oder Giana Sisters, was will man mehr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



SPEEDBALL! ich sag nur " ice cream!ice cream!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (3. November 2008)

Also für Silent Service II für einen 286er mussten mein Kumpel und ich jeweils 60 DM zusammenlegen, das Teil hat tatsächlich 120 DM gekostet. Mein erstes, selbst erworbenes Computerspiel war auf dem C64 Zak McKracken, hat mich 80 DM gekostet.  War aber auch jeden Pfennig wert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmardin (3. November 2008)

Ok Jungs ZURÜCK zum eigentlichen Thema!!!!

Ich nehm mich auch nicht raus. Wir könnten ja nen neuen Thread aufmachen, wie "Alte Säcke und das digitale Zeitalter!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abell (3. November 2008)

Petera schrieb:


> Falls es dich tröstet, trotz meines Jahrganges ging das ganze Aufblühen der Games an mir vorbei. Erst 87, ein Jahr vor meinem Studium, habe ich mir einen Amiga und Elite zugelegt. Am Ende des Studiums ein PC, den ich erst für Badurs Gate aufgerüstet habe, seit dem bin ich von Rollenspielen nicht mehr losgegkommen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Petera



Bei mir wars damals schon mit DSA vorbei. Mit "Schatten über Riva" Release hatte ich mir mal alle 3 Teile zugelegt - das waren noch Zeiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petera (3. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> da hast du´s eh noch gut die "goldene zocker zeit" hab ich verpasst da wurde ich gerade mal geboren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Könntest du so freundlich sein, und Begriffe wie "Troll" einfach aus deinen Beiträgen weglassen und etwas höflicher mit Leuten umgehen, denen PvE lieber ist als PvP ?

Lake Wintergrasp wird sehr wahrscheinlich am zahlenmäßigen Ungleichgewicht zwischen Horde und Allianz kaputtgehen. Was aber auch WAR hätte blühen können, wenn auch die jetzigen Zahlen bei Buffed besser aussehen als vor einer Woche noch.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Ashgard (3. November 2008)

PC-Aufrüsten war für Wing Commander 3 angesagt. Da wollte der 80486 nimma wirklich mithalten ....


----------



## Geige (3. November 2008)

Petera schrieb:


> Könntest du so freundlich sein, und Begriffe wie "Troll" einfach aus deinen Beiträgen weglassen und etwas höflicher mit Leuten umgehen, denen PvE lieber ist als PvP ?



ähm das troll war nicht so ganz ernst gemeint sondern eher wie
nunja wenn du zu nem kumpel der dich eigentlich in css immer weghaut weil er besser ist n00b sagst weil
er mal nen sniper übersehn hat!
ich glaube nicht,das du allzuviele meiner posts gelesen hast sonst könntest du ,soweit ich das beurteilen kann
nicht von unhöflichkeite reden!

aber wenn es dir lieber ist dann füge ich halt ganz neutral "spieler" ein!

besser?

edit:troll hab ich da verwendet weil von vornherein klar war,das war hauptsächlich auf pvp abzielt und wenn man das nicht
mag es aber trotzdem ind er hoffnung spielt raid-content zu bekommen dann kann man durchaus mal troll schreiben 
oder wäre dir: ey ma kacknap ich imba roxxor wüsste es wAr ein ültra pvp übelst geil game wird aber du kackboon
l2p pvp roxxor du hast nix gewüst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(is gar ned so einfach sowas zu schreiben )


----------



## Ascían (3. November 2008)

Ashgard schrieb:


> PC-Aufrüsten war für Wing Commander 3 angesagt. Da wollte der 80486 nimma wirklich mithalten ....



Neenee, bei mir wars Privateer 2 - The Darkening. Bei den Massen an Piraten die da rumflogen...

Edit fällt grad auf, dass ich scheinbar ein Faible für Weltraumsimulationen hatte - mein erstes Game war TIE Fighter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

